# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  πρεπει να πεθανω

## aleg

το χω σκεφτει επανηλημενα και εχω βρει λυση για τα προβληματα μου.η αυτοκτονια.το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να το κανω επιτελους να ησυχασω.τι περιμενω;ειμαι ο πιο ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα.ντρεπομαι γ αυτα και παλι δεν ειμαι αξια ουτε να αυτοκτονησω.γιατι;

----------


## Dimitriou

Γιατι απ' ότι φαίνεται κατα βάθος αγαπάς τη ζώη και δεν θέλεις να κακό στον ευαυτό σου και στους γύρω σου. Μια κακή στιγμή είναι που θα περάσει και θα ξεχαστει.

----------


## Dimitriou

Καλό θα ηταν να ζητήσεις βοήθεια απο ενα ψυχολόγο.

----------


## aleg

δεν ειναι μια κακη στιγμη που θα ξεχαστει.το σκεφτομαι εντονα εδω κ 7 μηνες κ κολωνω να το κανω.

----------


## Jen

Τι συνέβη και σ' έκανε ν' αρχίσεις να το σκέφτεσαι;

----------


## void

*ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα*

Μπορείς ένα παράδειγμα που να δικαιολογεί τον κάθε έναν από τους χαρακτηρισμούς αυτούς?

----------


## crazy_diamond

> το χω σκεφτει επανηλημενα και εχω βρει λυση για τα προβληματα μου.η αυτοκτονια.το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να το κανω επιτελους να ησυχασω.τι περιμενω;ειμαι ο πιο ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα.ντρεπομαι γ αυτα και παλι δεν ειμαι αξια ουτε να αυτοκτονησω.γιατι;


aleg, εγώ νομίζω ότι παρότι έχεις κάνει μια τέτοια σκέψη, βαθιά μέσα σου θα ήθελες να μπορέσει να υπάρξει και να βρεθεί μια άλλη λύση..

Αν μπορούσε να βρεθεί ένας άλλος τρόπος, ώστε να νιώσεις διαφορετικά απ' ότι τώρα, πιο θετικά, δε θα τον προτιμούσες;
Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει πώς θα αισθανόσουν;

Σε ρωτάω επειδή, πραγματικά, θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί ένας άλλος τρόπος, 
επειδή όντως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## elirene

πρεπει να ενημερωσεις καποιον γιαυτες τις σκεψεις εκτος φορουμ, ενας γιατρος θα σε βοηθησει..ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> το χω σκεφτει επανηλημενα και εχω βρει λυση για τα προβληματα μου.η αυτοκτονια.
> 
> πιστεψε με λυση δεν ειναι, κραυγη απογνωσης ναι...
> 
> το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να το κανω επιτελους να ησυχασω.τι περιμενω;
> 
> για να μην το πραγματοποιεις λοιπον, κατι σε κραταει ακομα εδω κ σε θελει να παλεψεις, στο βαθος του μυαλου σου υπαρχει μια ελπιδα αλλα ειναι πολυ σκοτεινη...
> 
> ειμαι ο πιο ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα.
> ...


περαν αυτων, πιστευω πρεπει να μιλησεις σε καποιον ειδικο για αυτες σου τις σκεψεις..

----------


## aleg

ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα 
ειμαι 24
αχρηστη γιατι δεν εχω κανει τιποτα στη ζωη μου,δεν σπουδασα δεν εχω παρει καποιο διπλωμα τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα.και ναι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το παν αυτα αλλα με εχουν υποτιμησει πολλοι γ αυτο το λογο
ασημαντη και σπαστικια και κακια ειμαι γιατι μου το χουν πει πολλοι ανθρωποι,φιλοι γκομενοι απλοι γνωστοι.ναι ξερω πρεπει να μην τους δινω σημασια γιατι μορει αυτοι να μην αξιζουν εμενα αλλα ειναι τοσοι πολλοι που τελικα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν μπορει να χουν αδικο οι πολλοι κ εγω δικιο.
δεν αξιζω τιποτα γιατι μου το χουν δειξει.
και ηλιθια γιατι σκεφτομαι ετσι,δεν κοιταω τον εαυτο μου,δεν καταφερα ποτε να εκδικηθω εστω κ εναν απ αυτους που με προδωσαν παρολο που το θελω πολυ εστω μια φορα,κρεμιεμαι απο ανθρωπους που μου φερονται ασχημα η με φτυνουν.
ναι θα ηθελα να βρεθει μια αλλη λυση περα απο την αυτοκτονια,ξερω οτι μπορει να αλλαξει η ζωη μου τα ξερω αυτα τα χω ξαναακουσει τα χω σκεφτει αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να περιμενω αλλο.ειμαι δυστυχισμενη 
σε ψυχολογο δεν θελω να μιλησω γιατι σχεδον ξερω τι θα ακουσω περι αυτοπεποιθησης κλπ και δεν εχω καμια ορεξη.

----------


## Vagabond

*ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα 
ειμαι 24
αχρηστη γιατι δεν εχω κανει τιποτα στη ζωη μου,δεν σπουδασα δεν εχω παρει καποιο διπλωμα τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα.και ναι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το παν αυτα αλλα με εχουν υποτιμησει πολλοι γ αυτο το λογο*

Άκου να δεις, τους έχεις γραμμένους αν σε έχουν υποτιμήσει για αυτόν τον λόγο. Αυτό δείχνει κάτι για τους ίδιους, όχι για εσένα. Πέρα από αυτό... κι εγώ που πήρα τι κατάλαβα? Πάλι άχρηστη, βάρος, αποτυχημένο πείραμα νιώθω όταν είμαι στα βάθη της μαυρίλας. Θέλω να πω δεν έχει να κάνει με σπουδές αυτό, είναι κάτι από μέσα μας, εσύ το δικαιολογείς επειδή δεν σπούδασες, εγώ το δικαιολογώ αλλιώς, όμως όλα αυτά είναι εκλογίκευση του γιατί νιώθουμε έτσι, δεν είναι η αιτία.

*ασημαντη και σπαστικια και κακια ειμαι γιατι μου το χουν πει πολλοι ανθρωποι,φιλοι γκομενοι απλοι γνωστοι.ναι ξερω πρεπει να μην τους δινω σημασια γιατι μορει αυτοι να μην αξιζουν εμενα αλλα ειναι τοσοι πολλοι που τελικα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν μπορει να χουν αδικο οι πολλοι κ εγω δικιο.*

Με έχουν πει όλα αυτά. Επίσης με έχουν πει κατίνα, σκληρό και άκαρδο άνθρωπο, ψυχρή, ζηλιάρα, νευρόσπαστη, εγωίστρια, σνομπ κλπ. Όπως με έχουν πει και τα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αντίθετα. Κάποια από αυτά μπορεί να ισχύουν, κάποια όχι, αλλά ακόμα κι αν τα πιστεύουν αυτοί που τα λένε, δεν πάει να πει ότι είναι όλα αλήθεια. Πρακτικά να το δεις, δεν μπορεί κανείς να είναι δύο αντίθετα πράγματα. Για να δεις τι είσαι, κοίτα μέσα σου... μην κοιτάς τι λένε οι άλλοι. Οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να μας διαβάσουν σε βάθος τόσο όσο μπορούμε εμείς αν προσπαθήσουμε. Μην τα παίρνεις τοις μετρητοίς.


*δεν αξιζω τιποτα γιατι μου το χουν δειξει.*

Ρε συ οι άλλοι θα σου δώσουν αξία?? Εσύ θα βρεις την αξία σου, από μέσα σου. Στην τελική αν η ίδια δεν αναγνωρίζεις την αξία σου, οι άλλοι πώς θα την δούνε?

*και ηλιθια γιατι σκεφτομαι ετσι,δεν κοιταω τον εαυτο μου,δεν καταφερα ποτε να εκδικηθω εστω κ εναν απ αυτους που με προδωσαν παρολο που το θελω πολυ εστω μια φορα,κρεμιεμαι απο ανθρωπους που μου φερονται ασχημα η με φτυνουν.*

Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι το λάθος σου. Κρεμιέσαι από ανθρώπους, και περιμένεις να δεις τι αξίζεις μέσω αυτών. Σου ξαναλέω... κανείς δεν θα σου δώσει αξία. Την αξία την έχεις ήδη. Πρέπει να την αναγνωρίσεις στον εαυτό σου. Οι άλλοι είτε θέλουν και μπορούν να πορευτούν μαζί μας, είτε όχι... δεν έχει όμως να κάνει με το πόσο αξίζουμε, έχει να κάνει με το πόσο ταιριάζουμε μαζί τους. 

Δεν πιστεύω στην εκδίκηση προσωπικά... το να σπαταλήσω τόση ενέργεια για να εκδικηθώ κάποιον που δεν το αξίζει (γιατί ναι, κάποιος που μου φέρεται άσχημα _δεν αξίζει_ τον χρόνο και την ενέργειά μου) το βρίσκω... σπατάλη. 


*ναι θα ηθελα να βρεθει μια αλλη λυση περα απο την αυτοκτονια,ξερω οτι μπορει να αλλαξει η ζωη μου τα ξερω αυτα τα χω ξαναακουσει τα χω σκεφτει αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να περιμενω αλλο.ειμαι δυστυχισμενη* 

Να μην περιμένεις παθητικά ελπίζοντας να γίνει το θαύμα. Αυτό είναι ψυχοφθόρο και εξαντλητικό ψυχολογικά. Να ψάξεις τον εαυτό σου, να δεις τι σου αρέσει πάνω σε εσένα και γιατί αξίζεις αγάπη. Να σταθείς ψυχολογικά στα πόδια σου. Αυτό είναι σκληρή δουλειά και θέλει προσπάθεια, αλλά θα σε ανταμείψει. Ξέρω ότι είπες δεν θες να πας σε ψυχολόγο, όμως ίσως να σε στήριζε η βοήθειά του και να τα κατάφερνες πολύ γρηγορότερα. Είναι κρίμα να δίνεις σε ξένο κόσμο τόση δύναμη πάνω σου που να σε φέρνουν να σκέφτεσαι τον θάνατο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

παρε με κι εμενα μαζι σου...

----------


## Kortha

κ εγω ετσι νιωθω....αλλα σκεψου..δεν μπορει ολα οσα εισαι κ κανεις εδω που κληθηκες να ζησεις να μην εχουν κανενα νοημα.Παρολη την απογοητευση,θλιψη και αποριψη που μας χαριζουν τοσο απλωχερα και ιδιωτελως οι συνανθρωποι μας.ΔΕΝ ξερουν τα παντα,ΔΕΝ ειναι τελιοι και δεν εχουν κανενα δικαιωμα να σε κρινουν.Πιστευω στη θεια δικαιοσυνη και να ξερεις πως οτι κακο κανουν θα το υποστουν..Ξεχνα τους για λιγο και ψαξε μεσα σου να βρεις ποια εισαι και τι θες απο αυτη τη ζωη.Ειναι πιο ουσιαστικο.Τοτε να εισαι σιγουρη πως θα αφηνεις λιγοτερο τους ανθρωπους και τις καταστασεις γενικοτερα να σε στενοχωρουν ή ακομα εκνευριζουν.

Μα κοιτα γυρω σου..συμβαινουν θαυματα!Η φυση ολοκληρη ειναι ενα θαυμα!ΕΣΥ εισαι ενα θαυμα και η αποστολη σου ειναι να το ζησεις.Μην παρετηθεις λοιπον  :Smile:

----------


## aleg

και τι να κανω τη ζωη μου.να λεω στον εαυτο μου οχι δεν εχουν δικιο ολοι οι αλλοι εγω θα βρω αυτο που αξιζω η ζωη ειναι ωραια κλπ και θα μεινω μονη μου;ποιος το θελει αυτο.ολοι θελουμε να μαστε αρεστοι στουσ αλλους.το να πορευομαι μονη μου σε ολη μου τη ζωη και να περιμενω να γυρισει η ροδα απλα.... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ.... αν αυτη ειναι η αποστολη μου στη ζωη τοτε απετυχα λυπαμαι.

----------


## Antouan89

Η ζωή είναι πολύ όμορφη.. αλήθεια σου λέω.
Η δυσκολία πηγάζει μόνο μέσα απ'το κεφάλι μας και απο εκει είναι η έξοδος της.

Και εγώ έχω προβλήματα όπως πολλοί εδώ στο site.. και γω είχα και έχω αυτοκτονικές σκέψεις αλλά..το πιστεύω πως είναι όμορφη.
Αν αυτοκτονήσεις δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ πως θα ήταν η συνέχεια της ζωής σου.
Ίσως να μην είναι έτσι όπως την φαντάζεσαι.. 
Σίγουρα δεν θα είναι όπως νιώθεις αυτή τη στιγμή.
Ελπίδα είναι το αίσθημα πως αυτό που σε βασανίζει τώρα δεν θα κρατήσει για πάντα.
ΕΛπίδα λοιπόν..

----------


## Lacrymosa

πριν 2 μερες σου εγραφα γιατι αξιζει να συνεχισεις να ζεις.. τωρα ειμαι στην ιδια φαση με σενα... δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο σε νιωθω... μακαρι να ηταν ευκολο κ ανωδυνο να τα τελειωναμε ολα..... να απαλλασομασταν απο τον πονο κ το μαρτυριο της δυστυχιας........  :Frown:

----------


## path

> ...το να πορευομαι μονη μου σε ολη μου τη ζωη και να περιμενω να γυρισει η ροδα απλα.... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ.... αν αυτη ειναι η αποστολη μου στη ζωη τοτε απετυχα λυπαμαι.


<<
Δεν ειναι ζωη αυτο ,,ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ ? τελικα ξερουμε ακριβως τι ειναι η ζωη ? ,,
ωραια ,,, 
α)κανεις μια παραδοχη με βαση τη ζωη των πολλων (που εν προκειμενω σε 'αποριπτουν' λες . Μηπως ξανα σε οδηγουν αυτοι με την δικια τους εξηγηση -για το τι ειναι ζωη- στο να την αρνηθεις (αφου δεν μοιαζει με τη δικια τους ).??..
Μηπως ενω ζητας τοσο πολυ να τους εκδικηθεις, ακομα και στην ιστατη σκεψη σου τους δινεις την μεγαλυτερη 'σημασια' , ,,καθοριζεσαι δηλαδη σε σχεση με αυτους , με τα δικια τους αποψη για την ζωη ,ενοσο τοσο τους μισεις . 
β) αλλα τι ειναι η ζωη? ,,ξερουμε μηπως τι ειναι ΜΕΤΑ τη ζωη ? θα ρισκαρες ας πουμε να οδηγηθεις μετα απο αυτο που εν μερη ξερουμε , σε κατι που δεν ξερουμε καθολου,,,διακυνδηνευοντας να βιωσεις τα χειροτερα ??? 
Μετα απο τοση δυστυχια σε αυτη τη ζωη ,,αντι να δραπετευσεις να βρεθεις σε ενα χειροτερο πιο υγρο μπουντρουμι απο αυτο που ζεις τωρα ,,και που ισως να το χεις κανει με τη δουλεια σου ,,εστω ελαχιστα υποφερτο .
πολοι ειναι οι συνανθρωποιμας που ζουν για το ΜΗ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ..
Μη ζεις για το καλυτερο αφου δεν το βλεπεις εφικτο, δεν μπορεις ,,,ζησε μονο για το ΜΗ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ .
Και αν το κανεις αυτο σηνειδητα,, ισως κι αυτο το βαρος της προσδοκιας του καλυτερου- που θα ξεφορτωθεις εν το μεταξυ - να κανει τη ζωη σου λιγο ελαφρυτερη ! ..... στο ευχομαι.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

παιδια μη το κανετε πολυπλοκο το θεμα ενω δεν ειναι, ο/η aleg θελει απλα να πεθανει, δεν ειναι κατι που ακουμε πρωτη φορα, ολοι μας νομιζω σε τουτη τη χωρα φτασαμε σε αυτο το σημειο πλεον.

η απαντηση για τη ζωη τελειως ρεαλιστικα ειναι οτι δεν εχει νοημα, απαντωντας ανθρωπιστικα κανουμε οτι μπορουμε να εξελιχτουμε και να νιωσουμε χαρα και ικανοποιηση (αν και τελικα μονο αυτα καταληγουμε να μη νιωθουμε)...

----------


## path

αυτη ειναι η δικια σου απαντηση για τη ζωη ΚΕΝΟ .
δεν ειναι ολων ...η γενικευση δεν βοηθαει ...

----------


## soft

θα πω οτι και γω νιωθω μερικες φορες αυτη τη δυστυχια ,αλλα παντα υπαρχει κατι που σε κραταει οταν πεφτεις 
αυτα !!

----------


## soft

> παιδια μη το κανετε πολυπλοκο το θεμα ενω δεν ειναι, ο/η aleg θελει απλα να πεθανει, δεν ειναι κατι που ακουμε πρωτη φορα, ολοι μας νομιζω σε τουτη τη χωρα φτασαμε σε αυτο το σημειο πλεον.
> 
> η απαντηση για τη ζωη τελειως ρεαλιστικα ειναι οτι δεν εχει νοημα, απαντωντας ανθρωπιστικα κανουμε οτι μπορουμε να εξελιχτουμε και να νιωσουμε χαρα και ικανοποιηση (αν και τελικα μονο αυτα καταληγουμε να μη νιωθουμε)...


Kενο το γενικευεις το θεμα, συμφωνα παντα με τα δικα σου δεδομενα ,αλλα δεν ειναι παντα ετσι .Υπαρχουν στιγμες δικες μας που μπορουμε να νιωσουμε για μας ,και ειναι τελειως δικες μας ανεξαρτητα με τη χωρα Αν δεν το θελουμε τα παντα μαυρα διπλα μας  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

seriously ποιος χεστηκε για τη χωρα ? οχι ο Γιωργακης σιγουρα, ουτε κι εγω ομως. αν κι επηρεαζει πολυ κοσμο η κατασταση απ'οτι βλεπουμε.
οσο για το αλλο περι ζωης, επιμενω και δε προκειται να μου αλλαξει κανεις γνωμη, αν δεν εκφρασει κατι πιο ρεαλιστικοτερο απο αυτο που ειπα! εσεις δεν εκφρασατε καν γνωμη, απλα κρινατε αυτο που εγραψα. κι αναρωτιεμαι, δεν εχετε ακουσει καθολου περι μηδενισμου, δεν εχετε διαβασει καθολου Νιτσε ή αλλους φιλοσοφους που ειχαν επισης παρομοιες αποψεις ? δεν ανακαλυψα την Αμερικη ουτε αυτα ειναι 100% δικα μου. η ζωη χωρις να κοιταμε εγωιστικα μονο τον ανθρωπο ειναι οντως ανουσια! δεστο και στη φυση, το προβατακι τρωει το χορταρακι να μεγαλωσει και να το φαει ο λυκος ή ο ανθρωπος. ο λυκος τρωει το προβατακι να μεγαλωσει και να πεθανει. ο ανθρωπος δουλευει να βγαλει λεφτα να αγορασει το προβατακι να το φαει να μεγαλωσει και να πεθανει επισης. ολα οδηγουν στο ιδιο, απλα εμεις σαν ανθρωποι καναμε τις ζωες μας περιπλοκοτερες. το νοημα ομως δεν βρεθηκε, εμεις προσπαθουμε να το δωσουμε εγκλβωσμενοι στη μιζερη πραγματικοτητα μας!

----------


## Empneustns

> και τι να κανω τη ζωη μου.να λεω στον εαυτο μου οχι δεν εχουν δικιο ολοι οι αλλοι εγω θα βρω αυτο που αξιζω η ζωη ειναι ωραια κλπ και θα μεινω μονη μου;ποιος το θελει αυτο.ολοι θελουμε να μαστε αρεστοι στουσ αλλους.το να πορευομαι μονη μου σε ολη μου τη ζωη και να περιμενω να γυρισει η ροδα απλα.... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ.... αν αυτη ειναι η αποστολη μου στη ζωη τοτε απετυχα λυπαμαι.


αντι να περιμενεις να αλλαξει η ροδα γιατι δεν την γυριζεις εσυ;
αν υπαρχουν τοσα στοιχεια στον εαυτο σου που δεν σου αρεσουν γιατι να μην τα αλλαζεις ενα ενα ωστε να σου αρεσει μετα ο εαυτος σου;
βαλε ενα στοχο πως θα θελες να εισαι,και ξεκινα να τον πραγματοποιεις...μην βαλεις αρχικα πολυ ψηλα τον στοχο ομως...σιγα σιγα
αλλα θελει δουλεια και κοπο,δεν ειναι ευκολο...αρα το ερωτημα ειναι,εισαι διατεθειμενη να ζοριστεις η τα περιμενεις ολα ετοιμα;

----------


## aleg

*Μη ζεις για το καλυτερο αφου δεν το βλεπεις εφικτο, δεν μπορεις ,,,ζησε μονο για το ΜΗ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ .*
αυτο δεν θα με ευχαριστουσε.ο ανθρωπος θελει να περναει καλα.ετσι θα βασανιζομουνα και δεν θα χα ζωη.αρα προτιμοτερο να πεθανω παρα να βασανιζομαι.

*βαλε ενα στοχο πως θα θελες να εισαι,και ξεκινα να τον πραγματοποιεις...μην βαλεις αρχικα πολυ ψηλα τον στοχο ομως...σιγα σιγα
αλλα θελει δουλεια και κοπο,δεν ειναι ευκολο...αρα το ερωτημα ειναι,εισαι διατεθειμενη να ζοριστεις η τα περιμενεις ολα ετοιμα;* 
οσες φορες εβαλα στοχο δεν πετυχα ποτε κανεναν.γι αυτο μισω τον εαυτο μου,γιατι ουτε τα πιο απλα δεν μπορω να κανω.

----------


## aleg

> θα πω οτι και γω νιωθω μερικες φορες αυτη τη δυστυχια ,αλλα παντα υπαρχει κατι που σε κραταει οταν πεφτεις 
> αυτα !!


ναι παντα υπηρχε κατι που με κραταγε ζωντανη εστω και μικρεσ ασημαντες λεπτομερειες που στηριζομουν σ αυτες.τωρα ομως τελειωσαν ολα.δεν βρισκω τιππποτα να πιαστω.για παραδειγμα ηθελα να πεθανω και μετα μαθαινω οτι η αδερφη μου ειναι εγκυος και σκεφτομαι δεν μπορω να το κανω τωρα και να στενοχωρηθει κια να παθει τιποτα το παιδι.(ασε που θα με κατηγορουσαν κιολας),ηταν μια χαζη δικαιολογια που βρηκα για να μην αυτοκτονησω στ αληθεια.και σκεφτομουνα οτι μολις γεννησει θα το κανω οπωσδηποτε το χα παρει αποφαση.και χαφνικα γενναει νωριτερα.αρα σκεφτομαι οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πεθανω κ εγω νωριτερα.αλλος ενας στοχος που εβαλα και φυσικα δεν πραγματοποιησα και νιωθω οτι η ζωη με κοροιδευει που δεν πετυχαινω τον πιο απλο στοχο και μου δειχνει σημαδια οτι πρεπει να τελειωνω σιγα σιγα.

----------


## Makis15n

Γειἀ σε όλους, μόλις γράφτηκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Έψαχνα γιά κάτι άλλο και έπεσα εδώ, πήγε το μάτι μου σε αυτό το θέμα και μου φάνηκε ο τίτλος του πολύ «απόλυτος». Μετά όμως πάλι σκέφτηκα ότι ακριβώς έτσι αισθάνομαι εδὠ και καιρό, χωρίς το θέμα της αυτοκτονίας όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω αισθανθεί σχεδόν όπως τα αναφέρει η aleg. Βέβαια αυτή η εμμονή με την αυτοκτονία είναι πολύ ανησυχητική. Έχω βρεθεί σε μορφή βαριάς κατάθλιψης με κρίσεις πανικού από τον Ιούλιο του 2009 μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 2010 και μετά σε δυσθυμία πάλι βαριάς μορφής με διαλείματα ηρεμίας πότε σημαντικά πότε μικρά. Πέρασα την κατάσταση χωρίς φάρμακα και χωρίς να πάω σε ψυχολόγο. Αυτή την στιγμή και μετά από δύο χρόνια δεν είμαι σε καλή κατάσταση, δεν έχω κρίσεις βέβαια που είναι πολύ οδυνηρές, αλλά δεν υπάρχει στην ζωή μου καθόλου χαρά. Καταλαβαίνω αυτά που γράφει η aleg σε μεγάλο βαθμό, κάποιος έγραψε ότι «ζωή είναι ωραία» αυτό το ακούω συχνά από πολλούς τυχαίνει όμως όλοι όσοι το λένε να έχουν κάπου να ακουμπήσουν, αν χάσουν όμως όλα τους τα αποκούμπια δεν ξέρω τί θα λένε πράγματι μετά. Το να βοηθήσεις κάποιον που περνάει τέτοια ψυχολογική κατάσταση δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο, αν η ίδια η ζωή δεν σου δώσει κάπου να πατήσεις και να σταθείς το πιό πιθανό είναι να ανακυκλωθεί η κατάσταση και μετά να ξαναεμφανισθεί με οποιαδήποτε αφορμή και ίσως και χειρότερη. Θα μου πεί κάποιος βέβαια "και τί προτύνεις να πεθάνει κάποιος και να τελειώνει" απαντώ ΟΧΙ, αλλά και αν περνάει ο χρόνος αλλά δεν γίνεται κάτι θετικό τότε τί κάνεις, και πόσο μπορείς να αντέχεις αυτή την κατάσταση; Είναι ένα ερώτημα εύλογο στο οποίο αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να δώσω καμμία απάντηση, με προβληματίζει και εμένα.

----------


## Makis15n

> αντι να περιμενεις να αλλαξει η ροδα γιατι δεν την γυριζεις εσυ;
> αν υπαρχουν τοσα στοιχεια στον εαυτο σου που δεν σου αρεσουν γιατι να μην τα αλλαζεις ενα ενα ωστε να σου αρεσει μετα ο εαυτος σου;
> βαλε ενα στοχο πως θα θελες να εισαι,και ξεκινα να τον πραγματοποιεις...μην βαλεις αρχικα πολυ ψηλα τον στοχο ομως...σιγα σιγα
> αλλα θελει δουλεια και κοπο,δεν ειναι ευκολο...αρα το ερωτημα ειναι,εισαι διατεθειμενη να ζοριστεις η τα περιμενεις ολα ετοιμα;


Πολύ σωστό όπως το θέτεις και λογικό είναι, υπάρχει όμως κάτι εδώ, όταν έχεις καταβάλει προσπάθεια επανειλημένα αλλά στο τέλος η προσπάθεια σου καταλήγει σε αποτυχία, τί κάνεις και πόσο μπορείς να δίνεις από την ψυχή σου. Έρχεται η στιγμή που νοιώθεις κούραση και απογοήτευση και λες να κάνω κουράγιο και άντε πάλι, αλλά μέχρι πότε; Και αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί να συμβαίνει αυτό. 
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει σε άτομα που είναι υπερευαίσθητα, οι αναίσθητοι πετυχαίνουν πιό εύκολα γιατί η αναισθησία τους βοηθάει να μην καταβάλονται εύκολα.

----------


## aleg

τοτε θελω κ εγω να γινω αναισθητη.πως τα καταφερνουν αυτοι;

----------


## soft

> που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα.


 ενας ανθρωπος που αισθανεται ετσι ,εχει και ψυχη και καρδια και αισθηματα ,και ειναι αξιο για πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη του .Αρκει να πιστεψεις λιγο περισσοτερο σε σενα .Αυτο πιστευω

----------


## Empneustns

*βαλε ενα στοχο πως θα θελες να εισαι,και ξεκινα να τον πραγματοποιεις...μην βαλεις αρχικα πολυ ψηλα τον στοχο ομως...σιγα σιγα
αλλα θελει δουλεια και κοπο,δεν ειναι ευκολο...αρα το ερωτημα ειναι,εισαι διατεθειμενη να ζοριστεις η τα περιμενεις ολα ετοιμα;* 
οσες φορες εβαλα στοχο δεν πετυχα ποτε κανεναν.γι αυτο μισω τον εαυτο μου,γιατι ουτε τα πιο απλα δεν μπορω να κανω.[/QUOTE]

και ποσες φορες ξαναπροσπαθησες για να τους πετυχεις;για πες μας μερικους στοχους που εβαλες....

----------


## aleg

*και ποσες φορες ξαναπροσπαθησες για να τους πετυχεις;για πες μας μερικους στοχους που εβαλες..
*
καταρχην να αυτοκτονησω και δεν το χω κανει ακομα.δεν πετυχα ουτε τους πιο μικρους κ απλους στοχους οπως να κανω διαιτα,να βγαλω τα γυαλια και να βαλω φακους επαφης,γενικα να προσεξω τον εαυτο μου λιγο,να μην γινομαι κουραστικη σε αλλους κ διαφορα τετοιαδεν εχω καταφερει αυτα ποσο μαλλον σοβαροτερα πραγματα.δεν παιρνω αποφαση να κανω πραγματα για μενα.να σπουδαζα κατι να βγαζα ενα διπλωμα αυτοκινητου.να τελειωνα τα αγγλικα μου,τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα

----------


## erianna

> *και ποσες φορες ξαναπροσπαθησες για να τους πετυχεις;για πες μας μερικους στοχους που εβαλες..
> *
> καταρχην να αυτοκτονησω και δεν το χω κανει ακομα.δεν πετυχα ουτε τους πιο μικρους κ απλους στοχους οπως να κανω διαιτα,να βγαλω τα γυαλια και να βαλω φακους επαφης,γενικα να προσεξω τον εαυτο μου λιγο,να μην γινομαι κουραστικη σε αλλους κ διαφορα τετοιαδεν εχω καταφερει αυτα ποσο μαλλον σοβαροτερα πραγματα.δεν παιρνω αποφαση να κανω πραγματα για μενα.να σπουδαζα κατι να βγαζα ενα διπλωμα αυτοκινητου.να τελειωνα τα αγγλικα μου,τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα



έχεις τα χρήματα να κάνεις πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου? και μεταξύ μας, σπούδασες ή όχι έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα το ίδιο και το αυτό! χειρότερα θα σουν αν ήξερες πως σπούδαζες 7 χρόνια και ήσουν τώρα άνεργη χωρίς να υπάρχουν και προοπτικές δεδομένης της οικονομικής κρίσης που άλλοι φταίνε....είσαι μικρή.....βρες ενδιαφέροντα και ζήσε για σένα...όχι για τους άλλους.....το να δίνεις τόση σημασία στα λόγια κακοβουλητών κάθε άλλο παρά άκαρδο πλασμα μου δείχνει.....ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι σκέφτηκες την εγκυμοσύνη της αδερφής σου....ζήσε για σένα....όπως θες εσύ και θα δεις.....η ζωή έχει πολλά να σου χαρίσει!

----------


## aleg

μπα τιποτα δεν μου αλλαζει γνωμη.κουραστηκα πολυ,οτι και να μου πειτε παλι καλυτερη ειναι η ιδεα να πεθανω

----------


## Remedy

> μπα τιποτα δεν μου αλλαζει γνωμη.κουραστηκα πολυ,οτι και να μου πειτε παλι καλυτερη ειναι η ιδεα να πεθανω


 εχω ενα διλλημα για σενα αλεγκ.
αν σε συνελαμβανε καποιος και σου λεγε οτι αν δεν χασεις κιλα, αν δεν βγαλεις διπλωμα οδηγησης, αν δεν βαλεις φακους επαφης κι αν τελειωσεις τα αγγλικα σου, θα σε σκοτωσει.
τι θα εκανες?

----------


## Makis15n

> τοτε θελω κ εγω να γινω αναισθητη.πως τα καταφερνουν αυτοι;


Αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου το δώσει, απλά αν θέλεις έχω "πλάνο" που το έχω πάρει από ψυχολόγο και με βοήθησε να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη στην περίοδο της μεγάλης έντασης. Το e-mail μου είναι [email protected] μπορώ να στο στείλω μαζί με συμβουλές από ψυχολόγους πώς να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάθλιψη χωρίς να καταφύγεις αναγκαστικά σε φάρμακα.
Θα σε βοηθήσει δεν λέω πως θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα αλλά σίγουρα θα σου βγάλει την ιδέα της αυτοκτονίας η οποία σου προσθέτει βάρος.

----------


## Flumen

Καλημέρα παιδιά... καλημέρα Aleg..  :Smile: 

Καταρχήν και μόνο που αναζήτησες έναν τέτοιο ιστότοπο και ένιωσες την ανάγκη να μοιραστείς τον εαυτό σου με ''κάποιους'', αυτό και μόνο δείχνει θέληση για ζωή. Θες να πεθάνεις. Δεν είσαι η μόνη. Αν όποιος το σκεφτόταν το έκανε κιόλας ο πληθυσμός θα μειωνόταν κατα τα 2/3! Προφανώς δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και του επιτίθεσαι. Και φυσικά ένας ψυχολόγος θα σου πει τα περι αυτοεκτίμησης-αυτοπεποίθησης, αυτό δεν είναι το υγιές στο κάτω κάτω? Τι περιμένεις να ακούσεις όταν ανακοινώνεις σε ένα μάτσο κόσμο σχέδια περί αυτοκτονίας? Θα ακούσεις προτάσεις ζωής  :Smile: 

Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα υποφέρουμε απο κατάθλιψη. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουμε ευχηθεί έστω μια φορά να τελείωνε η ζωή μας. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να σιχαθούμε τον εαυτό μας. Αποτυχίες, λάθη, επαναλαμβανόμενα λάθη, απόρριψη, προδοσία, περιθωριοποίηση, μοναξιά, ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Άλλοι πεινάνε και άλλοι χάνονται μέσα στον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό... Για κανέναν δεν είναι εύκολο. Άλλοι περνάν άσχημα, άλλοι περνάν χειρότερα. Τι προτείνεις να κάνουμε? Να φουντάρουμε όλοι? Πολύ ρομαντικό νομίζω.. 

Κοπελίτσα μου μίλα σε έναν άνθρωπο. Για το Θεό, και εδώ αυτό κάνεις, αφού αυτό θες. Θες κάτι καλύτερο για σένα και όχι να σε εξαφανίσεις! Έχεις προβλήματα. WELCOME TO DA CLUB ναουμ!! Κάτσε και λύσε τα. Η αυτοκτονία είναι δειλία και η μεγαλύτερη αποτυχία ενός ανθρώπου. Όσο σκέφτομαι αυτούς που πεινάνε. Και αυτούς που παλεύουν σε ένα κρεβάτι νοσοκομείου. Έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ να φουντάρω απο το μπαλκόνι αλλά αυτό δε θα σε γεμίσει, για όνομα, θα εξαφανιστείς! Ενδιαφέρον θα'ταν να μαθαίναμε τι γίνεται αφού φουντάρει κάποιος... Το πιο ενδιαφέρον όμως και πιο προσιτό είναι να μάθουμε τι απέγινε εκείνος που ήθελε να φουντάρει αλλά δεν το έκανε. Εκεί είναι το δύσκολο, το ζόρι το ωραίο. Γουστάρουμε να ακούμε για ανθρώπους που ξαναπάτησαν στα πόδια τους, τους θαυμάζουμε! Κανείς δε θαύμασε αυτόν που τα παράτησε, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς. 

Συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι ωμή αλλά λίγο πολύ έχω φάει με ένα κουταλάκι απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας (μητέρα, καλύτερη φίλη). 

Αν δε σου αρέσει ο εαυτός σου άλλαξέ τον. ''Δε μπορώ, είμαι ανίκανη, αααα'' ξεκόλλα απο αυτή τη δικαιολογία. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να βγάλεις το δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου ή να διαβάσεις για το δίπλωμα των αγγλικών? Νομίζω είναι πολύ πιο ψυχοφθόρο να προγραμματίζεις κάθε μέρα ότι θα πεθάνεις... Σήκω, πάνε κάνε ένα μπάνιο, στολίσου, αρωματίσου, φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου, ρίξε και ένα τρελό χορό και τράβα έξω. Πάνε στη σχολή οδηγών. Αυτή είναι μια αρχή απλή θα μου πεις, αλλά αν δεν κάνεις την αρχή στο τέλος (σκοπό) δε θα φτάσεις κούκλαμ'!! Κι εγώ τις ίδιες σκέψεις με σένα κάνω εδώ και καιρό, είναι σα να μιλάω στον εαυτό μου. Σκέψου ένα άτομο που το βλέπεις και το θαυμάζεις και να σκέφτεσαι ''Θέλω να νιώσω έτσι και για μένα μια μέρα''. Να χαμογελάς ακόμα κι όταν είναι δύσκολο, να εκτονώνεισ τη θλίψη σου, να κάνεις κάθε μέρα κάτι καλό για τον εαυτό σου όσο μικρό και να'ναι. 

Μείνε μαζί μας να μιλάμε, είναι ωραία εδώ μέσα. Καλώς όρισες.  :Smile:

----------


## Flumen

> Αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου το δώσει, απλά αν θέλεις έχω "πλάνο" που το έχω πάρει από ψυχολόγο και με βοήθησε να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη στην περίοδο της μεγάλης έντασης. Το e-mail μου είναι [email protected] μπορώ να στο στείλω μαζί με συμβουλές από ψυχολόγους πώς να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάθλιψη χωρίς να καταφύγεις αναγκαστικά σε φάρμακα.
> Θα σε βοηθήσει δεν λέω πως θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα αλλά σίγουρα θα σου βγάλει την ιδέα της αυτοκτονίας η οποία σου προσθέτει βάρος.


Μάκη θέλω κι εγώ το πλάνο του ψυχολόγουυυυ!! :$

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Δε βαριέσαι κι εγώ που έχω κάνει ένα σωρό πράγματα στη ζωή μου, πάλι να πεθάνω θέλω.... είναι να μην είναι η ψυχή σου μελαγχολική....

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου το δώσει, απλά αν θέλεις έχω "πλάνο" που το έχω πάρει από ψυχολόγο και με βοήθησε να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάθλιψη στην περίοδο της μεγάλης έντασης. Το e-mail μου είναι [email protected] μπορώ να στο στείλω μαζί με συμβουλές από ψυχολόγους πώς να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάθλιψη χωρίς να καταφύγεις αναγκαστικά σε φάρμακα.
> Θα σε βοηθήσει δεν λέω πως θα σου λύσει το πρόβλημα αλλά σίγουρα θα σου βγάλει την ιδέα της αυτοκτονίας η οποία σου προσθέτει βάρος.


γιατι δεν το δημοσιευεις εδω μακη?
υπαρχουν δεκαδες ατομα στο φορουμ με τετοια αδιεξοδα

----------


## Danay1997

ψυχραιμια και εγω ηθελα να πεθανω το πρωι επειδη πονουσα πολυ........αλλα προσπαθω........

----------


## aleg

> εχω ενα διλλημα για σενα αλεγκ.
> αν σε συνελαμβανε καποιος και σου λεγε οτι αν δεν χασεις κιλα, αν δεν βγαλεις διπλωμα οδηγησης, αν δεν βαλεις φακους επαφης κι αν τελειωσεις τα αγγλικα σου, θα σε σκοτωσει.
> τι θα εκανες?


θα προτιμουσα να πεθανω.συγκεκριμενα με εχουν απειλησει με οπλο για ασχετο λογο και οχι μονο δεν φοβηθηκα αλλα ηρεμησα και το μονο που σκεφτηκα ηταν οτι και να πεθανω τωρα δεν εχω τιποτα να χασω και θα με βγαλει και ισα ισα με βγαζει κ απο την δυσκολη θεση

----------


## aleg

> Καλημέρα παιδιά... καλημέρα Aleg.. 
> 
> Καταρχήν και μόνο που αναζήτησες έναν τέτοιο ιστότοπο και ένιωσες την ανάγκη να μοιραστείς τον εαυτό σου με ''κάποιους'', αυτό και μόνο δείχνει θέληση για ζωή. Θες να πεθάνεις. Δεν είσαι η μόνη. Αν όποιος το σκεφτόταν το έκανε κιόλας ο πληθυσμός θα μειωνόταν κατα τα 2/3! Προφανώς δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και του επιτίθεσαι. Και φυσικά ένας ψυχολόγος θα σου πει τα περι αυτοεκτίμησης-αυτοπεποίθησης, αυτό δεν είναι το υγιές στο κάτω κάτω? Τι περιμένεις να ακούσεις όταν ανακοινώνεις σε ένα μάτσο κόσμο σχέδια περί αυτοκτονίας? Θα ακούσεις προτάσεις ζωής 
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα υποφέρουμε απο κατάθλιψη. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουμε ευχηθεί έστω μια φορά να τελείωνε η ζωή μας. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να σιχαθούμε τον εαυτό μας. Αποτυχίες, λάθη, επαναλαμβανόμενα λάθη, απόρριψη, προδοσία, περιθωριοποίηση, μοναξιά, ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Άλλοι πεινάνε και άλλοι χάνονται μέσα στον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό... Για κανέναν δεν είναι εύκολο. Άλλοι περνάν άσχημα, άλλοι περνάν χειρότερα. Τι προτείνεις να κάνουμε? Να φουντάρουμε όλοι? Πολύ ρομαντικό νομίζω.. 
> 
> Κοπελίτσα μου μίλα σε έναν άνθρωπο. Για το Θεό, και εδώ αυτό κάνεις, αφού αυτό θες. Θες κάτι καλύτερο για σένα και όχι να σε εξαφανίσεις! Έχεις προβλήματα. WELCOME TO DA CLUB ναουμ!! Κάτσε και λύσε τα. Η αυτοκτονία είναι δειλία και η μεγαλύτερη αποτυχία ενός ανθρώπου. Όσο σκέφτομαι αυτούς που πεινάνε. Και αυτούς που παλεύουν σε ένα κρεβάτι νοσοκομείου. Έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ να φουντάρω απο το μπαλκόνι αλλά αυτό δε θα σε γεμίσει, για όνομα, θα εξαφανιστείς! Ενδιαφέρον θα'ταν να μαθαίναμε τι γίνεται αφού φουντάρει κάποιος... Το πιο ενδιαφέρον όμως και πιο προσιτό είναι να μάθουμε τι απέγινε εκείνος που ήθελε να φουντάρει αλλά δεν το έκανε. Εκεί είναι το δύσκολο, το ζόρι το ωραίο. Γουστάρουμε να ακούμε για ανθρώπους που ξαναπάτησαν στα πόδια τους, τους θαυμάζουμε! Κανείς δε θαύμασε αυτόν που τα παράτησε, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς. 
> 
> Συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι ωμή αλλά λίγο πολύ έχω φάει με ένα κουταλάκι απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας (μητέρα, καλύτερη φίλη). 
> ...


δεν θελω να βαλω τον εαυτο μου καν στη διαδικασια να σκεφτει οτι μπορει να υπαρχουν και χειροτερα και ομως στεκονται στα ποδια τους.δεν με ενδιαφερει.σκεφτομαι μονο οτι υπαρχουν και καλυτερα.δεν πιστευω οτι η αυτοκτονια ειναι δειλια,την ακουω συνεχεια αυτη την καραμελα.αντιθετα θελει θαρρος να το παρεισ αποφαση.για μενα δειλια ειναι το να σκεφτεσαι και μη χειροτερα.

----------


## Remedy

> θα προτιμουσα να πεθανω.συγκεκριμενα με εχουν απειλησει με οπλο για ασχετο λογο και οχι μονο δεν φοβηθηκα αλλα ηρεμησα και το μονο που σκεφτηκα ηταν οτι και να πεθανω τωρα δεν εχω τιποτα να χασω και θα με βγαλει και ισα ισα με βγαζει κ απο την δυσκολη θεση


αυτο που λες, παρολο που μιλαει για μια απειλη, δειχνει οτι περιμενεις την λυση , την σωτηρια σου απο καποιον αλλο....
δειχνει οτι προτιμας την παραιτηση απο την οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια.
ειναι αληθεια ομως? προτιμας συνειδητα να μην ζησεις τιποτε απο το να αναλαβεις την ευθυνη του εαυτου σου???
μπορει και να ειναι, αλλα σκεψου το καλα και αποφασισε ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΑ.
θα ειναι ΑΦΟΡΗΤΟ σε διαβεβαιω, να φτασεις καποια στιγμη προς το φυσικο τελος της ζωης σου και να αντιληφθεις οτι δεν εχεις ζησει γιατι δεν τολμησες να αναλαβεις τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## aleg

αυτο φοβαμαι κ εγω.για να μην ερθει εκεινη η στιγμη στενοχωριεμαι.

----------


## Remedy

> αυτο φοβαμαι κ εγω.για να μην ερθει εκεινη η στιγμη στενοχωριεμαι.


δεν ειναι η μονη λυση η στεναχωρια, ουτε η αυτοκτονια.
ΞΕΚΟΥΝΗΣΟΥ!!!! ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ!!! ΖΗΣΕ, ΜΗΝ ΦΥΤΟΖΩΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δεν διάβασα το θέμα αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση το πρέπει στον τιτλο. Ακόμα και σ' αυτό πρέπει?? Θα τις κόψω ΟΠΟΤΕ θέλω ΑΝ το θέλω και ΟΠΩΣ θέλω. Το ίδιο να κάνεις κι εσύ.

----------


## erevina

> ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα 
> ειμαι 24
> αχρηστη γιατι δεν εχω κανει τιποτα στη ζωη μου,δεν σπουδασα δεν εχω παρει καποιο διπλωμα τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα.και ναι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το παν αυτα αλλα με εχουν υποτιμησει πολλοι γ αυτο το λογο
> ασημαντη και σπαστικια και κακια ειμαι γιατι μου το χουν πει πολλοι ανθρωποι,φιλοι γκομενοι απλοι γνωστοι.ναι ξερω πρεπει να μην τους δινω σημασια γιατι μορει αυτοι να μην αξιζουν εμενα αλλα ειναι τοσοι πολλοι που τελικα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν μπορει να χουν αδικο οι πολλοι κ εγω δικιο.
> δεν αξιζω τιποτα γιατι μου το χουν δειξει.
> και ηλιθια γιατι σκεφτομαι ετσι,δεν κοιταω τον εαυτο μου,δεν καταφερα ποτε να εκδικηθω εστω κ εναν απ αυτους που με προδωσαν παρολο που το θελω πολυ εστω μια φορα,κρεμιεμαι απο ανθρωπους που μου φερονται ασχημα η με φτυνουν.
> ναι θα ηθελα να βρεθει μια αλλη λυση περα απο την αυτοκτονια,ξερω οτι μπορει να αλλαξει η ζωη μου τα ξερω αυτα τα χω ξαναακουσει τα χω σκεφτει αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να περιμενω αλλο.ειμαι δυστυχισμενη 
> σε ψυχολογο δεν θελω να μιλησω γιατι σχεδον ξερω τι θα ακουσω περι αυτοπεποιθησης κλπ και δεν εχω καμια ορεξη.


ρε συ aleg τι παει να πει δε μπορεις να περιμενεις αλλο...? το θεμα ειναι οτι δε πρεπει να περιμενεις αλλα να κανεις, τωρα το οτι γραφεις εδω νταξει ξερω θες να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου να ξαλαφρωσεις αλλα τι περιμενενεις να παρεις καμια απαντηση του τυπου πηγαινε και αγορασε το ταδε μαγικο ραβδακι να στα "γιατρεψει" ολα? να σου "φτιαξει" το τροπο που σκεφτεσαι? δηλαδη τωρα εγω αμα ημουν ενας απο αυτους τους γνωστους σου και σου ελεγα "οκ! τραβα πηδα μωρη αχρηστη απο κανα γκρεμο δεν αξιζεις μια!!!!" θα το αποδεχοσουν ετσι απλα και θα ελεγες οτι εχω δικιο επειδη ειμαι ενας απο τους πολλους που στο λενε η θα επρεπε να πεις: "ΑΝΤΕ ΓΑΜ..... ΤΕ ΡΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΜΑ....ΚΕΣ!!! ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΗΣΥΧΗ " και συ πια!κωλογρια εισαι 24 ετων και δεν εχεις κανει τπτ! εδω αλλοι -αλλες στα 50 οι ανθρωποι αποφασιζουν να κανουν τη ζωη τους (με οποιοδηποτε τροπο) και να κανουν πραγματα τα οποια δεν τους δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να τα κανουν οταν ηταν στην ηλικια σου. αρπαξε τη ζωη απ' τα μαλλια, μαθε τον εαυτο σου, κανε πραγματα που σε κανουν να νιωθεις ζωντανη και θα νιωσεις καλυτερα... η περιμενε... μεινε απαθης οπως εισαι και τι να σου πω, να σου " χαϊδεψω τ'αυτια"? τι να σου πω αμα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ περιμενεις να σου ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΣΟΥΝ οι ΑΛΛΟΙ το ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ... ΕΣΥ πιστευεις οτι ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ? Αφου εισαι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ, ΗΛΙΘΙΑ, ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΗ, ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ παρε φορα και πηδα!!! αυτο ειναι που πργματικα θελεις η ειναι η ευκολη λυση επειδη ΔΕ ΤΟΛΜΑΣ να αντικρουσεις τις πεποπιθησεις των αλλων?

----------


## Makis15n

Αυτό το "πλάνο" είναι κάποιοι τρόποι συμπεριφοράς ώστε να μπει το μυαλό σε μία κατάσταση σκέψης και αντίληψης του εαυτού μας.
Έβαλα το e-mail μου γιατί δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το δημοσιεύσω ανοιχτά, αλλά όποιος μου στείλει μήνυμα θα του το στείλω ελπίζω να τον βοηθήσει. Δεν είναι πανάκεια απλά σε βάζει να δεις τον εαυτό σου λίγο διαφορετικά όπως μου είχε πει όμως πρέπει να θέλει κάποιος να το κάνει και να συνεργαστεί αν δεν θέλει επ ουδενί τότε η κατάσταση δυσκολεύει.

----------


## Makis15n

> ρε συ aleg τι παει να πει δε μπορεις να περιμενεις αλλο...? το θεμα ειναι οτι δε πρεπει να περιμενεις αλλα να κανεις, τωρα το οτι γραφεις εδω νταξει ξερω θες να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου να ξαλαφρωσεις αλλα τι περιμενενεις να παρεις καμια απαντηση του τυπου πηγαινε και αγορασε το ταδε μαγικο ραβδακι να στα "γιατρεψει" ολα? να σου "φτιαξει" το τροπο που σκεφτεσαι? δηλαδη τωρα εγω αμα ημουν ενας απο αυτους τους γνωστους σου και σου ελεγα "οκ! τραβα πηδα μωρη αχρηστη απο κανα γκρεμο δεν αξιζεις μια!!!!" θα το αποδεχοσουν ετσι απλα και θα ελεγες οτι εχω δικιο επειδη ειμαι ενας απο τους πολλους που στο λενε η θα επρεπε να πεις: "ΑΝΤΕ ΓΑΜ..... ΤΕ ΡΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΜΑ....ΚΕΣ!!! ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΗΣΥΧΗ " και συ πια!κωλογρια εισαι 24 ετων και δεν εχεις κανει τπτ! εδω αλλοι -αλλες στα 50 οι ανθρωποι αποφασιζουν να κανουν τη ζωη τους (με οποιοδηποτε τροπο) και να κανουν πραγματα τα οποια δεν τους δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να τα κανουν οταν ηταν στην ηλικια σου. αρπαξε τη ζωη απ' τα μαλλια, μαθε τον εαυτο σου, κανε πραγματα που σε κανουν να νιωθεις ζωντανη και θα νιωσεις καλυτερα... η περιμενε... μεινε απαθης οπως εισαι και τι να σου πω, να σου " χαϊδεψω τ'αυτια"? τι να σου πω αμα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ περιμενεις να σου ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΣΟΥΝ οι ΑΛΛΟΙ το ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ... ΕΣΥ πιστευεις οτι ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ? Αφου εισαι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ, ΗΛΙΘΙΑ, ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΗ, ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ παρε φορα και πηδα!!! αυτο ειναι που πργματικα θελεις η ειναι η ευκολη λυση επειδη ΔΕ ΤΟΛΜΑΣ να αντικρουσεις τις πεποπιθησεις των αλλων?


Σωστά είναι όλα αυτά που γράφεις αλλά ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, ένας άνθρωπος που βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση κατάθλιψης δεν μπορεί να δει τα πράγματα έτσι θέλει βοήθεια το μυαλό έχει μπλοκάρει, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο, αν ήταν έτσι τόσο εύκολα δεν θα υπήρχαν γιατροί και φάρμακα ο κάθενας έχει την προσωπικότητά του τα βιώματά του και βέβαια δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι την ίδια δύναμη, Εγώ το ξεπέρασα μόνος μου, όχι τελείως βέβαια ακόμη έχω ανάγκη από κάποιον να με καταλάβει. Δεν είχα απολύτως κανέναν να με βοηθήσει πέρναγα τις κρίσεις πανικού και γινόμουνα ράκος, άντε μετά να σηκωθώ πάλι να συνεχίσω, με τί κουράγιο; Εγώ και ο Θεός ξέρουν με τί κόπο με πόση προσπάθεια και με τί πόνο βγήκα χωρίς φάρμακα, προσπαθούσα να μην το δείχνω στο περιβάλλον μου γιατί είχα άρρωστο που δεν μου έφταιγε να φορτωθεί και τα δικά μου και μέσα μου είμουνα ψυχολογικά κιμάς στην κυριολεξία, προδωμένος από φίλους συγγενείς από όλους εκτός μόνο από την μάνα μου, και είμαι και μόνος χωρίς σύντροφο. Γιά σκέψου πόσο δύσκολα βγήκα από αυτό το λούκι που μπορεί να ξαναπέσω με πάσα αφορμή και μετά καλά ξεμπερδέματα πάλι. Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο μακάρι να ήταν αλλά δεν είναι δυστυχὠς.
Μπορώ να καταλάβω πλήρως την περίπτωση της aleg γιατί έτσι έχω νοιώσει, δεν έχουν σημασία τα όποια διπλώματα ή προσόντα που νομίζει ότι δεν έχει, η ουσία είναι εσωτερική τα υπόλοιπα είναι αφορμές και διπλώματα να είχε και προσόντα κατά τον κόσμο πάλι έτσι θα ένοιωθε.
Πιστέυω ότι είναι ένα υπερευαίσθητο άτομο όπως οι περισσότεροι που παθαίνουν κατάθλιψη γιατί πληγώνονται εύκολα, η σημερινή κοινωνία έχει γίνει πολύ απάνθρωπη και σκληρή οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν να βρουν ένα θύμα να βγάλουν πάνω του ότι ανασφάλειες, κόμπλεξ και μικρότητες έχουν και συνήθως τα εύκολα θύματα είναι οι ευάισθητοι άνθρωποι. Προσωπικά μετά από ότι πέρασα μπορεί να νοιώθω ακόμη πίκρα και απογοήτευση αλλά έχω γίνει και σκληρός πλέον δεν δίνω δεύτερη ευκαιρία σε κανέναν να με πληγώσει θα του φάω το λαρύγγι πλέον. Ήμουν ο άνθρωπος που πάντα βοήθαγε τους άλλους και ακόμη αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω θα βοηθήσω αν και εμένα στην ανάγκη μου δεν με βοήθησε κανείς με εγκατέλειψαν ΟΛΟΙ. Αυτά.

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό το "πλάνο" είναι κάποιοι τρόποι συμπεριφοράς ώστε να μπει το μυαλό σε μία κατάσταση σκέψης και αντίληψης του εαυτού μας.
> Έβαλα το e-mail μου γιατί δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το δημοσιεύσω ανοιχτά, αλλά όποιος μου στείλει μήνυμα θα του το στείλω ελπίζω να τον βοηθήσει. Δεν είναι πανάκεια απλά σε βάζει να δεις τον εαυτό σου λίγο διαφορετικά όπως μου είχε πει όμως πρέπει να θέλει κάποιος να το κάνει και να συνεργαστεί αν δεν θέλει επ ουδενί τότε η κατάσταση δυσκολεύει.


βεβαια μπορεις!
γιατι να μην μπορεις?
αρκει να μην περιεχει προτασεις για φαρμακα και ονοματα γιατρων η ψυχολογων η θεραπευτικων κεντρων.
μπορει να φανει χρησιμο σε καποιους

----------


## Makis15n

ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΣ 
- Αποδοχή της κατάστασης μας με ηρεμία, όχι άγχος για την αντιμετώπισή της. 
- Nα ερευνήσουμε σκέψεις και συμπεριφορές που συμβάλλουν στη δημιουργία αισθημάτων απογοήτευσης, μειονεκτικότητας και ενοχής τα οποία συνοδεύουν ή βρίσκονται στη ρίζα της κατάθλιψης. 
- Nα κατανοήσουμε ποια από τα προβλήματα που μας απασχολούν μπορούμε να επιλύσουμε και με ποιο τρόπο και ποια δεν μπορούμε να επιλύσουμε αλλά οφείλουμε να συμβιώσουμε αρμονικά μαζί τους.
- Να βελτιώσουμε τις σχέσεις μας με τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα. 
- Nα ξαναβάλουμε σταδιακά στη ζωή μας ευχάριστες δραστηριότητες που μπορούν να ξυπνήσουν μέσα μας τη χαρά της ζωής. .
- Να εκφράζουμε τα αληθινά μας συναισθήματα όταν θέλουμε πραγματικά να επικοινωνήσουμε ακόμη και όταν αυτά είναι αρνητικά. (θυμός, πλήξη, επιθετικότητα, θλίψη).
- Να διεκδικούμε τα δικαιώματα μας και να μην υποχωρούμε από φόβο στις απόψεις των άλλων..
- Να στηρίζουμε τις επιλογές μας στις δικές μας αξίες και τις δικές μας επιθυμίες.
- Να ανακτήσουμε τον έλεγχο της ζωής μας.
- Να βάζουμε ρεαλιστικούς στόχους για το μέλλον που μπορούν να μας δώσουν νόημα και να αναλαμβάνουμε το ρίσκο και την ευθύνη αυτών των επιλογών.

Αυτά περιπληπτικά. Γιά εξειδίκευση μόνο με διάλογο.

----------


## Molostroi

> το χω σκεφτει επανηλημενα και εχω βρει λυση για τα προβληματα μου.η αυτοκτονια.το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να το κανω επιτελους να ησυχασω.τι περιμενω;ειμαι ο πιο ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα.ντρεπομαι γ αυτα και παλι δεν ειμαι αξια ουτε να αυτοκτονησω.γιατι;


ise poli la8os... pios skatopsixos sou edose tetia ikona gia ton eafto sou ?

asimantos kaneis den einai , oute axristos kai aksizeis opos aksizoun sxedon oloi...
oso gia tin kakia pou exeis mesa sou min anisixis oloi einai skavoi tis gia na xtisoune ton kosmo pou egw kai esi vadizeis....

----------


## erevina

> Σωστά είναι όλα αυτά που γράφεις αλλά ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, ένας άνθρωπος που βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση κατάθλιψης δεν μπορεί να δει τα πράγματα έτσι θέλει βοήθεια το μυαλό έχει μπλοκάρει, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο, αν ήταν έτσι τόσο εύκολα δεν θα υπήρχαν γιατροί και φάρμακα ο κάθενας έχει την προσωπικότητά του τα βιώματά του και βέβαια δεν έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι την ίδια δύναμη, Εγώ το ξεπέρασα μόνος μου, όχι τελείως βέβαια ακόμη έχω ανάγκη από κάποιον να με καταλάβει. Δεν είχα απολύτως κανέναν να με βοηθήσει πέρναγα τις κρίσεις πανικού και γινόμουνα ράκος, άντε μετά να σηκωθώ πάλι να συνεχίσω, με τί κουράγιο; Εγώ και ο Θεός ξέρουν με τί κόπο με πόση προσπάθεια και με τί πόνο βγήκα χωρίς φάρμακα, προσπαθούσα να μην το δείχνω στο περιβάλλον μου γιατί είχα άρρωστο που δεν μου έφταιγε να φορτωθεί και τα δικά μου και μέσα μου είμουνα ψυχολογικά κιμάς στην κυριολεξία, προδωμένος από φίλους συγγενείς από όλους εκτός μόνο από την μάνα μου, και είμαι και μόνος χωρίς σύντροφο. Γιά σκέψου πόσο δύσκολα βγήκα από αυτό το λούκι που μπορεί να ξαναπέσω με πάσα αφορμή και μετά καλά ξεμπερδέματα πάλι. Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο μακάρι να ήταν αλλά δεν είναι δυστυχὠς.
> Μπορώ να καταλάβω πλήρως την περίπτωση της aleg γιατί έτσι έχω νοιώσει, δεν έχουν σημασία τα όποια διπλώματα ή προσόντα που νομίζει ότι δεν έχει, η ουσία είναι εσωτερική τα υπόλοιπα είναι αφορμές και διπλώματα να είχε και προσόντα κατά τον κόσμο πάλι έτσι θα ένοιωθε.
> Πιστέυω ότι είναι ένα υπερευαίσθητο άτομο όπως οι περισσότεροι που παθαίνουν κατάθλιψη γιατί πληγώνονται εύκολα, η σημερινή κοινωνία έχει γίνει πολύ απάνθρωπη και σκληρή οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν να βρουν ένα θύμα να βγάλουν πάνω του ότι ανασφάλειες, κόμπλεξ και μικρότητες έχουν και συνήθως τα εύκολα θύματα είναι οι ευάισθητοι άνθρωποι. Προσωπικά μετά από ότι πέρασα μπορεί να νοιώθω ακόμη πίκρα και απογοήτευση αλλά έχω γίνει και σκληρός πλέον δεν δίνω δεύτερη ευκαιρία σε κανέναν να με πληγώσει θα του φάω το λαρύγγι πλέον. Ήμουν ο άνθρωπος που πάντα βοήθαγε τους άλλους και ακόμη αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω θα βοηθήσω αν και εμένα στην ανάγκη μου δεν με βοήθησε κανείς με εγκατέλειψαν ΟΛΟΙ. Αυτά.


μα το ξέρω αυτό και γω εχω περάσει απο το στάδιο αυτό και είναι αρκετές οι φορές που "πέφτω" όχι βέβαια σε τέτοιο τραγικό βαθμό... το καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ευκολο και ότι το μυαλό έχει μπλοκάρει. μα η κοπέλα λέει ότι δε θέλει να επισκευτεί ψυχολογο γιατί ξέρει τι θα της πεί (αν και θα έπρεπε να πάει ) και ένας τρόπος να συνέλθεις αν θες να το παλεψεις μόνος σου όπως ίσχυσε και σε εμένα είναι να σου βγεί η τσαντίλα το "οχι ρε" , το γαμώτο και η αποφασιστικότητα να παλέψεις για μια ζωή που αξίζεις...είδες όπως και σύ αυτή τη σκληρότητα είναι που χρησιμοποιείς σαν άμυνα τώρα πιά, αυτή η τσαντίλα είναι που σε κρατάει και συνεχίζεις..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μα το ξέρω αυτό και γω εχω περάσει απο το στάδιο αυτό και είναι αρκετές οι φορές που "πέφτω" όχι βέβαια σε τέτοιο τραγικό βαθμό... το καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ευκολο και ότι το μυαλό έχει μπλοκάρει. *μα η κοπέλα λέει ότι δε θέλει να επισκευτεί ψυχολογο γιατί ξέρει τι θα της πεί* (αν και θα έπρεπε να πάει ) και ένας τρόπος να συνέλθεις αν θες να το παλεψεις μόνος σου όπως ίσχυσε και σε εμένα είναι να σου βγεί η τσαντίλα το "οχι ρε" , το γαμώτο και η αποφασιστικότητα να παλέψεις για μια ζωή που αξίζεις...είδες όπως και σύ αυτή τη σκληρότητα είναι που χρησιμοποιείς σαν άμυνα τώρα πιά, αυτή η τσαντίλα είναι που σε κρατάει και συνεχίζεις..


...γι αυτό το λόγο δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου με το θέμα.
Πως μπορεί να λέει κάποιος: ξέρω τι θα μου πει ο ψυχολόγος γι αυτό δεν πάω?
Από κει ξεκινούν όλα κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## γιώτα2

δεν πανε αυτοι που φοβουνται τις αληθειες που θα ακουστουν και προβαλλουν ενα σωρο χαζες δικαιολογιες.το θεμα ειναι να βρεις εναν σωστο θεραπευτη που να σε ταρακουνησει.κανεις δεν παει σε ψυχολογο και ποσο μαλλον σε ψυχιατρο στην αρχη με ελαφρα καρδια.
και ναι οταν βρισκεσαι σε καταθλιψη μπλοκαρει το μυαλο βλεπεις μονο το μαυρο ουτε καν το γκρι, οσοι εχουμε περασει απο αυτο το τουνελ καταλαβαινουμε, αλλα ειναι απαραιτητη μια επαγγελματικη βοηθεια χωρις αυτην δεν νομιζω να υπηρχα σημερα.

----------


## Makis15n

Εμένα αυτό που προκάλεσε εντύπωση είναι αυτό το "πρέπει", δεν κατάλαβα aleg ποιός κρίνει ότι πρέπει να πεθάνεις;
Σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά, νομίζεις όμως ότι είσαι σε θέση να κρίνεις τώρα υπό αυτήν την ψυχολογία αν πρέπει να ζήσεις ή να πεθάνεις;
Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής να πάρω την θέση σου και να σου πω ΝΑΙ να πεθάνεις! Τί θα καταφέρεις με αυτό; Ξέρεις τί θα κάνεις απλά θα παγιώσεις γιά πάντα στην ύπαρξή σου την αποτυχία αμετάκλητα, αφού πιστεὐεις ότι είσαι αποτυχημένη, δεν είναι έτσι καλή μου κουράστηκε η ψυχούλα σου το καταλαβαίνω, είσαι νέα έχεις την ζωή μπροστά σου μη βάζεις το τέλος πριν την ώρα του, δεν ξέρεις τί θα σου βγάλει η ζωή ακόμη ἐχεις περιθώρια. Να βρείς κάποιον να μιλήσεις φιλικά ακόμη και από το φόρουμ εδώ να ξαλαφρώσει λίγο η ψυχή σου, καλύτερα να μιλήσεις να αλαφρώσεις παρά να βαραίνεις συνέχεια δεν θα το αντέξεις, γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά τί σου λέω. Εγώ προσωπικά αν θέλεις μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω να σου πω την δική μου εμπειρία να δεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σε αυτό τον κόσμο που περνάει δύσκολες καταστάσεις, αν θέλεις να συναντηθούμε να μιλήσουμε φιλικά, θα δεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει είναι κρίμα να κάνεις κάτι που δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί ποτέ.
Αφού όπως λες ότι δεν θέλεις να πας σε ψυχολόγο, πρέπει να μιλήσεις όσο το κρατάς μέσα σου το βάρος θα αυξάνει και στο τέλος θα σε γονατίσει σίγουρα. Έχε ελπίδα και προχώρα.

----------


## aleg

*ένας τρόπος να συνέλθεις αν θες να το παλεψεις μόνος σου όπως ίσχυσε και σε εμένα είναι να σου βγεί η τσαντίλα το "οχι ρε" , το γαμώτο και η αποφασιστικότητα να παλέψεις για μια ζωή που αξίζεις...είδες όπως και σύ αυτή τη σκληρότητα είναι που χρησιμοποιείς σαν άμυνα τώρα πιά, αυτή η τσαντίλα είναι που σε κρατάει και συνεχίζεις..* 

αυτο το γαμωτο μου βγαινει καμια φορα αλλα ποτε δεν εχει κρατησει πανω απο 5 λεπτα.αποφασιζω να κανω αυτο κ αυτο κ αυτο και θα δειξω σε ολους τι αξιζω και θα τους φτυσω κιολας.αλλα μετα απο 5 λεπτα σκεφτομαι τι λεω η ηλιθια αφου ξερω οτι δεν θα προσπαθησω καν.

----------


## aleg

> Εμένα αυτό που προκάλεσε εντύπωση είναι αυτό το "πρέπει", δεν κατάλαβα aleg ποιός κρίνει ότι πρέπει να πεθάνεις;
> Σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά, νομίζεις όμως ότι είσαι σε θέση να κρίνεις τώρα υπό αυτήν την ψυχολογία αν πρέπει να ζήσεις ή να πεθάνεις;
> Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής να πάρω την θέση σου και να σου πω ΝΑΙ να πεθάνεις! Τί θα καταφέρεις με αυτό; Ξέρεις τί θα κάνεις απλά θα παγιώσεις γιά πάντα στην ύπαρξή σου την αποτυχία αμετάκλητα, αφού πιστεὐεις ότι είσαι αποτυχημένη, δεν είναι έτσι καλή μου κουράστηκε η ψυχούλα σου το καταλαβαίνω, είσαι νέα έχεις την ζωή μπροστά σου μη βάζεις το τέλος πριν την ώρα του, δεν ξέρεις τί θα σου βγάλει η ζωή ακόμη ἐχεις περιθώρια. Να βρείς κάποιον να μιλήσεις φιλικά ακόμη και από το φόρουμ εδώ να ξαλαφρώσει λίγο η ψυχή σου, καλύτερα να μιλήσεις να αλαφρώσεις παρά να βαραίνεις συνέχεια δεν θα το αντέξεις, γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά τί σου λέω. Εγώ προσωπικά αν θέλεις μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω να σου πω την δική μου εμπειρία να δεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σε αυτό τον κόσμο που περνάει δύσκολες καταστάσεις, αν θέλεις να συναντηθούμε να μιλήσουμε φιλικά, θα δεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει είναι κρίμα να κάνεις κάτι που δεν μπορεί να διορθωθεί ποτέ.
> Αφού όπως λες ότι δεν θέλεις να πας σε ψυχολόγο, πρέπει να μιλήσεις όσο το κρατάς μέσα σου το βάρος θα αυξάνει και στο τέλος θα σε γονατίσει σίγουρα. Έχε ελπίδα και προχώρα.


το πρεπει να πεθανω καταρχην το λεω εγω γιατι θελω να ηρεμησω.ξερω οτι και να πεθανω μονο εγω θα χαθω κια οι υπολοιποι θα συνεχισουν κανονικα την ζωη τους και στενοχωριεμαι που ειναι αδικο να μην την συνεχισω κ εγω αλλα δεν με νοιαζει αρκει να ηρεμησει το κεφαλι μου.σε ευχαριστω που εισαι διατεθειμενος να με ακουσεις αλλα δεν θα με βοηθησει να μιλησω σε καποιον ξενο(εσενα η ψυχολογο η καποιον τυχαιο στο δρομο).θα ηθελα να μιλησω σε καποιον πιο δικο μου ανθρωπο που να με νοιαζεται λιγο(ασε που αμα ξεκινησω να μιλαω με πιανουν ποταμι τα δακρυα και δεν βγαζεις λεξη,μακαρι τουλαχιστον να μαθω ν αελεγχω τα δακρυα),να νιωσω οτι καποιος θα στενοχωρηθει για μενα, αλλα δεν εχω καποιον τετοιο ανθρωπο.αμα δεν νοιαζονται οι δικοι μου θα πρηζω τους ξενους;

----------


## Makis15n

> το πρεπει να πεθανω καταρχην το λεω εγω γιατι θελω να ηρεμησω.ξερω οτι και να πεθανω μονο εγω θα χαθω κια οι υπολοιποι θα συνεχισουν κανονικα την ζωη τους και στενοχωριεμαι που ειναι αδικο να μην την συνεχισω κ εγω αλλα δεν με νοιαζει αρκει να ηρεμησει το κεφαλι μου.σε ευχαριστω που εισαι διατεθειμενος να με ακουσεις αλλα δεν θα με βοηθησει να μιλησω σε καποιον ξενο(εσενα η ψυχολογο η καποιον τυχαιο στο δρομο).θα ηθελα να μιλησω σε καποιον πιο δικο μου ανθρωπο που να με νοιαζεται λιγο(ασε που αμα ξεκινησω να μιλαω με πιανουν ποταμι τα δακρυα και δεν βγαζεις λεξη,μακαρι τουλαχιστον να μαθω ν αελεγχω τα δακρυα),να νιωσω οτι καποιος θα στενοχωρηθει για μενα, αλλα δεν εχω καποιον τετοιο ανθρωπο.αμα δεν νοιαζονται οι δικοι μου θα πρηζω τους ξενους;


Από την δική μου περίπτωση σου λέω ότι πρέπει να μιλήσεις να ακούσεις και μιά άλλη οπτική, και εγώ με τους δικούς μου δεν μίλησα δεν ήταν σε θέση να με καταλάβουν, ήθελα αλλά δεν είχα κατέφυγα σε έναν ψυχολόγο του είπα την περιπτωσή μου, με ρώτησε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες να δει που βρίσκομαι και μου είπε πόσο σοβαρή ή μη είναι η κατάστασή μου, λέγωντάς μου ότι "πιστεύω ότι θα το ξεπεράσεις, δεν ανησυχώ πολύ". Αν όμως δεν μιλούσα με κανέναν τί θα έκανα θα ανακύκλωνα συνεχώς τίς ίδιες ιδέες στο μυαλό μου χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα, συν ότι με βοήθησε να προσέξω κάποια σημεία που δεν τα είχα εντοπίσει. Από ένα σημείο και μετά ουσιαστικά αυτοεξετάστηκα γνωρίζοντας που να πατήσω γιά να βγάλω μιά άκρη. Προσφέρθηκα να σε βοηθήσω γιατί το πέρασα και ακόμη το περνάω (όχι τόσο έντονα) άρα θα έχεις απεναντί σου έναν άνθρωπο που έχει περάσει (και ακόμη περνάει) ότι και εσύ, και όχι έναν άνθρωπο που θα σκεφτείς "ε μου τα λέει, αλλά δεν τα ζει, οπότε δεν με καταλαβαίνει", τώρα αν δεν θέλεις δεν μπορώ να σε πιέσω και δεν πρέπει να σε πιέσει κανείς έχεις ψυχολογικά πιεστεί εξάλλου και δεν σηκώνεις παραπάνω, κάνε ότι σε φωτίσει ο Θεός. Αλλά στο επαναλαμβάνω μίλα και βγάλτα από μέσα σου αλλιώς θα κλατάρεις.
Μην απελπίζεσαι και προχώρα.

----------


## aleg

δεν εχω καν την διαθεση να προσπαθησω.ειμαι σιγουρη πως και να κλεισω ραντεβου σε ψυχολογο δεν θα παω.ο ψυχολογος θα με βοηθησει στο πως να σκεφτομαι ,να χω αυτοπεποιθηση και κατι τετοια.δεν εχω διαθεση να αλλαξω εγω τον εαυτο μου για να μαι αρεστη.αμα θελουν να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι για μενα.και αν αλλαξω θα εχω απλα αλλαξει δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα χω αλλα προβληματα αργοτερα.

----------


## Makis15n

> δεν εχω καν την διαθεση να προσπαθησω.ειμαι σιγουρη πως και να κλεισω ραντεβου σε ψυχολογο δεν θα παω.ο ψυχολογος θα με βοηθησει στο πως να σκεφτομαι ,να χω αυτοπεποιθηση και κατι τετοια.δεν εχω διαθεση να αλλαξω εγω τον εαυτο μου για να μαι αρεστη.αμα θελουν να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι για μενα.και αν αλλαξω θα εχω απλα αλλαξει δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα χω αλλα προβληματα αργοτερα.


Δεν ξερω αλλά μήπως δεν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις καθόλου τον εαυτό σου και απλά ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες. Κανείς δεν σου ζητάει να αλλάξεις τον χαρακτήρα σου! Αυτό έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν γίνεται, ο ψυχολόγος ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θα σε βοηθήσει να έχεις μιά άλλη οπτική γιά την ζωή σου. Και αυτό πάλι "αμα θελουν να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι για μενα" το βρίσκω εγωιστικό, εσύ όπως λες δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις και σωστά, κατόπιν ζητάς να αλλάξουν οι άλλοι, δηλαδή να κάνουν οι άλλοι αυτό που δεν θέλεις να κάνεις εσύ! Το βρίσκεις λογικό; Λυπάμε αλλά αντιφάσκεις. Από αυτά που γράφεις εγώ βλέπω ότι το πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι η κατάθλιψη ή η απογοήτευση αλλά μιά εμμονή που έχεις με την κατάστασή σου, σου αρέσει να είσαι σε κατάθλιψη; Καλοπροαίρετα στο λέω άλλαξε οπτική, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι θέλω να σε βοηθήσω, όμως ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να μην υποφέρεις, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ όχι να πεθάνεις ΑΛΛΑ να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Αυτά από εμένα.

----------


## ioannis2

aleg, πολύ καλά σου τα λένε όλα τα μέλη που χουν μιλήσει πριν από μένα. Τουλάχιστον παρε καποιες συμβουλές ή συγκράτησε ωραία λόγια από τα όσα σου γράφουν, και για αρχή απλά προσπάθησε να τα βάλεις στη διαδικασία της σκέψης, αν θα μπορούσαν να ναι τα πράγματα όπως σου τα λένε. Μέσα από τα δικά σου όμως μνμτα μου φαινεται πως εσύ έχεις καταδικάσει τον εαυτό σου.
Σε 10 χρόνια από τωρα θα θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου πως είναι σήμερα και θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου επειδή στο τωρα επέτρεψες στον εαυτό σου να βολευτεί στη στασιμότητα της απόγνωσης παρά να αγωνιστεί να αλλάξει. Μπορεί όμως να χαίρεσαι τότε και να σαι ευτυχισμένη αν στο τωρα ξεκινήσεις αυτό τον αγώνα, γιατί τότε θα απολαμβάνεις τα αποτελέσματα του αγώνα. Και το χειρότερο να φτάσεις σε μια ηλικία με άσπρα μαλιά και να διερωτάσαι, τόσα χρόνια γιατί τα χαλασα? Δυστυχώς όμως εσύ έχεις προκαταλάβει το μέλλον σου να ναι το ίδιο και κάποτε και χειρότερο απ΄ότι είναι τωρα. Και είσαι μόνο 24 χρονών. Πολλοί ανθρωποι, αρκετά μεγαλήτεροι σου θα ζηλεύανε να ναι στην ηλικία σου για να κανουν τα τοσα πολλά θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν στην ηλικία σου αλλά για οποιουσδήποτε λογους δεν τα έκαναν και τωρα μετάνοιωσαν, και τωρα βιώνουν την χωρίς διέξοδο απόνωση. Εσύ έχεις ακόμα αρκετή διέξοδο μπροστα σου!

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξερω αλλά μήπως δεν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις καθόλου τον εαυτό σου και απλά ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες. Κανείς δεν σου ζητάει να αλλάξεις τον χαρακτήρα σου! Αυτό έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν γίνεται, ο ψυχολόγος ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θα σε βοηθήσει να έχεις μιά άλλη οπτική γιά την ζωή σου. Και αυτό πάλι "αμα θελουν να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι για μενα" το βρίσκω εγωιστικό, εσύ όπως λες δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις και σωστά, κατόπιν ζητάς να αλλάξουν οι άλλοι, δηλαδή να κάνουν οι άλλοι αυτό που δεν θέλεις να κάνεις εσύ! Το βρίσκεις λογικό; Λυπάμε αλλά αντιφάσκεις. Από αυτά που γράφεις εγώ βλέπω ότι το πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι η κατάθλιψη ή η απογοήτευση αλλά μιά εμμονή που έχεις με την κατάστασή σου, σου αρέσει να είσαι σε κατάθλιψη; Καλοπροαίρετα στο λέω άλλαξε οπτική, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι θέλω να σε βοηθήσω, όμως ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να μην υποφέρεις, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ όχι να πεθάνεις ΑΛΛΑ να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Αυτά από εμένα.


συμφωνω απολυτα.
να συμπληρωσω μονο, οτι η δικη μου εντυπωση ειναι, οχι οτι δεν θελει να βγει απ την καταθλιψη η αλεγκ, γιατι δεν ξερω αν ειναι σε καταθλιψη η σε μια κακη διαθεση, αλλα οτι δεν θελει να κανει απολυτως καμια προσπαθεια και καμια αλλαγη, ΘΕΛΕΙ ομως να ευτυχησει. εξ ου και το "ας αλλαξουν αλλοι". αυτο, δεν εχει παρατηρηθει ποτε... οποτε υπαρχουν μηδενικες πιθανοτητες να γινει. ουτε οι αλλοι αλλαζουν, ουτε λυνονται μονα τους τα θεματα μας.
και το να ειναι σε κακη διαθεση το καταλαβαινω. 
το να ξερει δια της μαντικης τι ακριβως θα πει και θα κανει ενας ψυχολογος , χωρις να εχει επισκευθει κανεναν, μου ειναι εντελως ακατανοητο...

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

> το χω σκεφτει επανηλημενα και εχω βρει λυση για τα προβληματα μου.η αυτοκτονια.το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να το κανω επιτελους να ησυχασω.τι περιμενω;ειμαι ο πιο ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα.ντρεπομαι γ αυτα και παλι δεν ειμαι αξια ουτε να αυτοκτονησω.γιατι;


Γιατι οσο δειλή εισαι για να αυτοκτονήσεις αλλο τόσο δειλή είσαι και για να ζήσεις... Οποτε οποιο δρόμο και να ακολουθήσεις θα χρειαστει να βρεις το θαρος για να το κάνεις. Αφου αναγκαστηκα καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να βρεις το θάρος, χρησιμοποίησε το για να ζησεις καλητερα και όχι για να αυτοκαταστραφεις κάτι που το κάνεις ήδη!

----------


## arktos

> δεν εχω καν την διαθεση να προσπαθησω.ειμαι σιγουρη πως και να κλεισω ραντεβου σε ψυχολογο δεν θα παω.ο ψυχολογος θα με βοηθησει στο πως να σκεφτομαι ,να χω αυτοπεποιθηση και κατι τετοια.δεν εχω διαθεση να αλλαξω εγω τον εαυτο μου για να μαι αρεστη.αμα θελουν να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι για μενα.και αν αλλαξω θα εχω απλα αλλαξει δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα χω αλλα προβληματα αργοτερα.



δν είναι τρομερά εγωϊστικό αυτο?
να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι???
εμείς επιλεγουμε σε ποιους θελουμε να είμαστε ανάμεσα.

πάντα κ όλοι θα έχουμε προβλήματα.
αυτο δν σημαίνει πως δν μπορούμε να χαρούμε κ να ζήσουμε ευτυσισμένες στιγμές.

εγώ θα σου έλεγα πως μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχολογο θα σου άλλαζε γνώμη.
μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## aleg

δεν θελω να αναλυσω την ζωη μου σε καποιο ψυχολογο,βαρεθηκα να σκεφτομαι τα προβληματα μου,θελω να λυθουν ολα ως δια μαγειας.αυτο που ειπα να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι δεν εννοω οτι θα τους πιεσω να αλλαξουν αλλα οτι βαρεθηκα ν ακουω οτι ειμαι εγω σε ολα λαθος,δεν γινεται ολο και κατι καλο θα χω πανω μου αρα το προβλημα ειναι δικο τους,δεν κρινω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω εμενα σε καποια θεματα.για παραδειγμα μου λενε ολοι οτι μιλαω αποτομα και εκνευριζομαι που μου το λενε ατομα που ειναι αναγωγα και δεν εχουν τροπους και δεν ξερουν να μιλανε.μπορει καμια φορα να μιλαω αποτομα αλλα ειναι ο τονος της φωνης μου δεν θα τον αλλαξω ασ αλλαξουν αυτοι δηλαδη να σκεφτουν οτι δεν το κανω επιτηδες η εστω οτι μπορει να μαι πιεσμενη εκεινη τη στιγμη.αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι να βγαινω κακια εγω και να μου λενε φυγε δεν γουσταρουμε να σου ξαναμιλησουμε.
φυσικα και θα προτιμουσα ν αευτυχισω απο το να πεθανω αλλα η ευτυχια κραταει παντα πιο λιγο απ οτι η θλιψη.δε λεω μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο μου τα φερνε βολικα η ζωη κ οποτε ημουν χαλια ψυχολογικα μου στελνε καποιον ανθρωπο που θα με εκανε χαρουμενη για λιγο η απασχολουσε ευχαριστα την ζωη μου.τωρα ομως εχει πολυ καιρο να γινει κατι τετοιο και δεν αντεχω αλλο να περιμενω.και εχω προσεξει πως καθε φορα που καποιος με πληγωνει εγω θυμαμαι κ τις προηγουμενες φορες και ο πονος πολαπλασιαζεται.δεν ποναω απλα αλλα καθε φορα και πιο πολυ.δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινει κανενας...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> *δεν θελω να αναλυσω την ζωη μου σε καποιο ψυχολογο,*βαρεθηκα να σκεφτομαι τα προβληματα μου,*θελω να λυθουν ολα ως δια μαγειας.*αυτο που ειπα *να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι* δεν εννοω οτι θα τους πιεσω να αλλαξουν αλλα οτι βαρεθηκα ν ακουω οτι ειμαι εγω σε ολα λαθος,δεν γινεται ολο και κατι καλο θα χω πανω μου *αρα το προβλημα ειναι δικο τους,*δεν κρινω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω εμενα σε καποια θεματα.για παραδειγμα *μου λενε ολοι οτι μιλαω αποτομα* και εκνευριζομαι που μου το λενε ατομα που ειναι αναγωγα και δεν εχουν τροπους και δεν ξερουν να μιλανε.μπορει καμια φορα να μιλαω αποτομα αλλα ειναι ο τονος της φωνης μου δεν θα τον αλλαξω *ασ αλλαξουν αυτοι* δηλαδη να σκεφτουν οτι δεν το κανω επιτηδες η εστω οτι μπορει να μαι πιεσμενη εκεινη τη στιγμη.αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι να βγαινω κακια εγω και να μου λενε φυγε δεν γουσταρουμε να σου ξαναμιλησουμε.
> φυσικα και θα προτιμουσα ν αευτυχισω απο το να πεθανω αλλα *η ευτυχια κραταει παντα πιο λιγο απ οτι η θλιψη*.δε λεω μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο μου τα φερνε βολικα η ζωη κ οποτε ημουν χαλια ψυχολογικα *μου στελνε καποιον ανθρωπο που θα με εκανε χαρουμενη* για λιγο η απασχολουσε ευχαριστα την ζωη μου.τωρα ομως εχει πολυ καιρο να γινει κατι τετοιο και *δεν αντεχω αλλο να περιμενω.*και εχω προσεξει πως καθε φορα που καποιος με πληγωνει εγω θυμαμαι κ τις προηγουμενες φορες και ο πονος πολαπλασιαζεται.δεν ποναω απλα αλλα καθε φορα και πιο πολυ.δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινει κανενας...


...λυπάμαι που θα στο πω, αλλά εχεις ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ δρομο μπροστά σου.... :Frown: 
Κανεις δυο σημαντικά λάθη: το ένα είναι πως τα ρίχνεις ολα στους άλλους και το άλλο πως τα περιμένεις όλα από τους άλλους.
Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν μπορείς να αντλήσεις χαρά και ικανοποίηση από σένα, πως δεν είσαι ολοκληρωμένη σαν άνθρωπος και επειδή ασυνείδητα το ξέρεις, βγάζεις όλη αυτή την ανασφάλεια στους..... άλλους.
Αυτό λεγεται αναζήτηση ψυχολογικής πατερίτσας, λάθος τρόπος αναζήτησης αποδοχής και τεράστο κενό στο θέμα της αυτογνωσίας σου.
Θεωρώ πως εκτός από το ότι πρέπει να πας σε ειδικό, πρέπει να πας και μια βόλτα μέσα σου, όσο και αν σε τρομάζει ή σε πληγώνει αυτό.
φιλικά.

----------


## aleg

πως αντλει ενας ανθρωποςχαρα και ικανοποιηση απο τον εαυτο του;να σκεφτομαι μονο την παρτη μου;να βγαινω μονη μου;να χορευω μονη μου;να πηγαινω εκδρομες μονη μου;να φτιαχνομαι μονη μου αν δεν εχω φιλο;μου φαινεται κακομοιριστικο να ειναι καποιος τελειως μονος ειδικα για μια ζωη.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> πως αντλει ενας ανθρωποςχαρα και ικανοποιηση απο τον εαυτο του;να σκεφτομαι μονο την παρτη μου;να βγαινω μονη μου;να χορευω μονη μου;να πηγαινω εκδρομες μονη μου;να φτιαχνομαι μονη μου αν δεν εχω φιλο;μου φαινεται κακομοιριστικο να ειναι καποιος τελειως μονος ειδικα για μια ζωη.


όχι, κάνεις λάθος....δεν καταλαβες τι λέω....
Ενας άνθρωπος όταν ξέρει τι θέλει, όταν είναι χαρούμενος μέσα του γιατί νιώθει πως παλευει, πως πάει μπροστά, πως μαθαίνει τον ίδιο τον εαυτό του όλο και περισσότερο, τότε αντλεί χαρά από μέσα του.
Παράλληλα, κερδίζει ανθρώπους έτσι.
Σκέψου λίγο: με τι άτομα θες να κάνεις παρέα?
Θα σε προσέλκυε ποτέ ένας άνθρωπος που μιλάει έντονα, βγάζει νεύρα, μιζεριάζει και λέει πως θέλει να πεθάνει?
Εγώ, θα έτρεχα μακριά πάντως.

----------


## aleg

οταν ειμαι με παρεα προσπαθω να ειμαι ευδιαθετη.σε κανεναν δεν εχω πει οτι θελω να πεθανω.που και που πεφτω σε σκεψεις εκει που διασκεδαζουμε αλλα προσπαθω να μην φαινεται.νομιζω πως ξερω τι θελω,απλα να περναω καλα με παρεα βολτες κ τετοια.και αυτο δεν το χω γ αυτο ειμαι δυστυχισμενη.απο την αλλη βεβαια σκεφτομαι οτι οταν κερδιζεις ανθρωπους κερδιζεις και πιο πολυ πονο και προδωσια

----------


## soft

> απο την αλλη βεβαια σκεφτομαι οτι οταν κερδιζεις ανθρωπους κερδιζεις και πιο πολυ πονο και προδωσια


 
Δεν ξερω πως εχεις μεσα σου το “κερδιζω ανθρωπους" και που ειναι παντα αυτοι που σε απογοητευουν  :Smile:

----------


## Makis15n

Aleg ο αέρας είναι καλός γιά να τον αναπνέουμε αλλά αλλαγές στην ζωἠ μας δεν μπορεί να κάνει, από αυτά που γράφεις βγαίνει καθαρά το συμπέρασμα ότι το μυαλό σου είναι ένα κουβάρι γεμάτο μπερδέματα και αντιφάσεις. Δεν είσαι σε θέση να το ξεμπερδέψεις μόνη σου και φαίνεται καθαρά, εδώ τουλάχιστον το κατάλαβαν όλοι, είναι οφθαλμοφανέστατο. Σου λένε όλοι μηδενός εξαιρουμένου να μιλήσεις με κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει και αρνείσαι πεισματικά, σε ψυχολόγο δεν θέλεις να πας, σε "ξένο" δεν θέλεις να πας, θέλεις να μιλήσεις σε "δικό" σου αλλά δεν υπάρχει, δηλαδή τί έχουμε, ένα απόλυτο μηδέν! Θα σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά ως διά μαγείας λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν.
Εγώ προσωπικά σου ξανακάνω την πρόταση θέλεις να μιλήσουμε να τα πεις με κάποιον που τα έχει περάσει και ακόμη περνάει δυσκολίες να ξαλαφρώσεις και να ξεμπλοκάρει το μυαλό σου;
Αν υπήρχε κάποιος φίλος σου που σε καταλάβαινε δεν θα του μιλούσες; Σίγουρα ναι. Αν δεν θέλεις όμως βοήθεια μην κατηγορείς τους άλλους αλλά ψάξε μέσα σου να βρεις τις αιτίες και μην περιμένεις μετά βοήθεια από κανέναν, εγώ φιλικά αυτά έχω να σου πω.
Τώρα το τί θέλεις να κάνεις είναι δική σου επιλογή, εσύ αποφασίζεις και κανένας άλλος.

----------


## Empneustns

> δεν θελω να αναλυσω την ζωη μου σε καποιο ψυχολογο,βαρεθηκα να σκεφτομαι τα προβληματα μου,θελω να λυθουν ολα ως δια μαγειας.αυτο που ειπα να αλλαξουν οι αλλοι δεν εννοω οτι θα τους πιεσω να αλλαξουν αλλα οτι βαρεθηκα ν ακουω οτι ειμαι εγω σε ολα λαθος,δεν γινεται ολο και κατι καλο θα χω πανω μου αρα το προβλημα ειναι δικο τους,δεν κρινω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω εμενα σε καποια θεματα.για παραδειγμα μου λενε ολοι οτι μιλαω αποτομα και εκνευριζομαι που μου το λενε ατομα που ειναι αναγωγα και δεν εχουν τροπους και δεν ξερουν να μιλανε.μπορει καμια φορα να μιλαω αποτομα αλλα ειναι ο τονος της φωνης μου δεν θα τον αλλαξω ασ αλλαξουν αυτοι δηλαδη να σκεφτουν οτι δεν το κανω επιτηδες η εστω οτι μπορει να μαι πιεσμενη εκεινη τη στιγμη.αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι να βγαινω κακια εγω και να μου λενε φυγε δεν γουσταρουμε να σου ξαναμιλησουμε.
> φυσικα και θα προτιμουσα ν αευτυχισω απο το να πεθανω αλλα η ευτυχια κραταει παντα πιο λιγο απ οτι η θλιψη.δε λεω μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο μου τα φερνε βολικα η ζωη κ οποτε ημουν χαλια ψυχολογικα μου στελνε καποιον ανθρωπο που θα με εκανε χαρουμενη για λιγο η απασχολουσε ευχαριστα την ζωη μου.τωρα ομως εχει πολυ καιρο να γινει κατι τετοιο και δεν αντεχω αλλο να περιμενω.και εχω προσεξει πως καθε φορα που καποιος με πληγωνει εγω θυμαμαι κ τις προηγουμενες φορες και ο πονος πολαπλασιαζεται.δεν ποναω απλα αλλα καθε φορα και πιο πολυ.δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινει κανενας...


παντως εχεις αδικο,εχω εχω βρει εναν τομεα που εισαι παρα πολυ καλη,εξαιρετικη θα ελεγα...
εισαι πολυ καλη στο να βρισκεις δικαιολογιες....
στο να καταφερνεις να λες συνεχεια πως δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι για σενα οτι και να σου πουν,οτι και να σε συμβουλεψουν...
ο ναι,εισαι παρα παρα πολυ καλη σε αυτο...
κοπελα μου,οπως εσυ δεν βοηθας αλλους,μη περιμενεις να βοηθηθεις...
οπως εχεις εσυ προβληματα,ολοι εχουν τα δικα τους προβληματα.
και αν καποιος μπορει να κανει κατι για σενα,θα τον ευνουχισεις με την σταση σου και την ταση που εχεις να μην κανεις κατι για σενα,αλλα να τα περιμενεις ολα απο τους αλλους...
παρτο αποφαση,δεν υπαρχουν μαγικα χερακια που θα σε κανουν να νοιωσεις καλυτερα,πρεπει να το κανεις ΕΣΥ...
αλλα οπως ειπαμε και πριν,εσυ εισαι καλη σε αυτο ακριβως το πραγμα,να αποφευγεις και να βρισκεις δικαιολογιες...
νομιζω πως αν γινεις αχρηστη σε αυτο σου το χαρισμα,πολλα πραγματα θα διορθωθουν...παρα πολλα...
οποτε σταματα να περιμενεις συνεχεια απο τους αλλους και ξεκινα να κανεις και εσυ πραγματα για σενα...
διαφορετικα σε 5 χρονια παλι εδω θα εισαι και παλι τα ιδια θα λες ...
και αντι να βρεις παλι δικαιολογιες σε αυτα που γραφω για να μου απαντησεις πως δεν μπορεις,καλα θα ηταν να τα κανεις δογμα σου και να ξεκινησεις να αλλαζεις ωστε να χαμογελασει λιγο και το χειλακι σου...

----------


## sophia14

τα αγγλικα μου κι εγω ακομα δεν τα εχω τελειωσει.. παντα λογο ψυχολογιας τα πηγαινα χαλια στις εξετασεις.. το διπλωμα αυτοκινητου, ομως, για αρχη θα σε συμβουλευα να προσπαθησεις να το παρεις.. εστω να ασχοληθεις. στο λεω διοτι το πηρα πριν μια βδομαδα κ μεσα στην περιοδο των μαθηματων που εκανα ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα. δε ξερω που ωφειλοταν. ισως στο οτι επιτελους εκανα κατι για μενα, κατι που θα ωφελησει εμενα κ μονο κ θα με εξελιξει. επισης, ειχα κατι πολυ ενδιαφερον να ασχολουμαι. πιο ενδιαφερον απο οσο θα σου φαινονται τα αγγλικα (π.χ.) υποθετω. οποτε δωσε μια ευκαιρια στον εαυτο σου πηγαινοντας να κανεις αυτα τα μαθηματα. εχεις μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να νιωσεις καλυτερα, οπως εγινε με εμενα. δεν απεχουμε πολυ στον τροπο που σκεφτομαστε...

----------


## sophia14

και κατι ακομα... παρ' ολο που δεν βρηκα ακομα το χρονο να διαβασω τα παντα σε αυτο το θεμα, ειδα οτι σε καποια φαση ηρθες σε αντιθετη με αυτα που ισχυριζεσαι οτι πιστευεισ για τον εαυτο σου. την μια λες οτι εισαι ακαρδη, χωρις ψυχη κ χωρις συναισθηματα. την αλλη λες μακαρι να ησουν αναισθητη, πως το κανουν αυτο οι αλλοι? το ενα αναιρει το αλλο. απ οτι καταλαβαινω το δευτερο ισχυει κ η γνωμη που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου φαινεται να μην ισχυει κ τοσο σε αυτο το σημειο. μηπως λοιπον κανεις λαθος κ στα υπολοιπα μερη της γνωμης που εχεις? 

[ασε που θα σου ευχομουν να ισχυε το πρωτο, (το ακαρδη, χωρις συναισθηματα κ ψυχη) γιατι τελικως αυτοι κ μονο αυτοι επιβιωνουν στις μερες μας κ περνανε καλα :/ ]

----------


## aleg

ναι οντως στις δικαιολογιες ειμαι μανουλα και εκνευριζομαι με τον εαυτο μου γι αυτο το λογο.παντα ηθελα να τ αλλαξω αλλα δεν το χω καταφερει.μια ζωη δικαιολογω καταστασεις και ανθρωπους αλλα ποτε κανεις εμενα.οποτε πηρα την αποφαση να αλλαξω τελειως.βεβαια την εχω παρει παρα πολλες φορες αυτην την αποφαση και δεν το κανα ποτε.το πιστευω ακομα οτι θελω να πεθανω αλλα πριν το κανω θελω να αποδειξω σε ολους οτι εκομα δεν εχουν δει την κακια μου πλευρα.μπορω να γινω η μεγαλυτερη κα@@@λα(σορρυ)του κοσμου.θελω κ εγω να πληγωσω καποιους ανθρωπους και να τους κανω κακο.μπορει να μην νιωσω καλα στο τελος και να χασω τον εαυτο μου και κατι τετοια που λεμε κατι τετοιες στιγμες αλλα δεν με νοιαζει.αφου λοιπον με λενε κακια και ακαρδη και στριμενη θα τους βγαλω ασπροπροσωπους,θα γινω,θα κοιταω μονο την παρτη μου και τιποτα αλλο θα με βλεπουν απο μακρια αλλα δεν θα με εχει κανενας.

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f_8EFVrNsY

να ενα τραγουδακι που το εχουμε κανει σλογκαν για ενα φιλο μας,για αλλους λογους βεβαια απο αυτα που γραφεις εσυ...απλ μου αρεσε και το γραφω και εδω  :Smile:   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJnV2...eature=related

----------


## aleg

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f_8EFVrNsY
> 
> να ενα τραγουδακι που το εχουμε κανει σλογκαν για ενα φιλο μας,για αλλους λογους βεβαια απο αυτα που γραφεις εσυ...απλ μου αρεσε και το γραφω και εδω  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJnV2...eature=related


καλο με βουλωσες.....

----------


## deleted-member30-03

6 σελιδες τωρα κανετε κουβεντα για το αν πρεπει να πεθανει η aleg ? δλδ θελει τοση μεγαλη αναλυση ?

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

ε είναι μεγάλη απόφαση

----------


## Makis15n

> ναι οντως στις δικαιολογιες ειμαι μανουλα και εκνευριζομαι με τον εαυτο μου γι αυτο το λογο.παντα ηθελα να τ αλλαξω αλλα δεν το χω καταφερει.μια ζωη δικαιολογω καταστασεις και ανθρωπους αλλα ποτε κανεις εμενα.οποτε πηρα την αποφαση να αλλαξω τελειως.βεβαια την εχω παρει παρα πολλες φορες αυτην την αποφαση και δεν το κανα ποτε.το πιστευω ακομα οτι θελω να πεθανω αλλα πριν το κανω θελω να αποδειξω σε ολους οτι εκομα δεν εχουν δει την κακια μου πλευρα.μπορω να γινω η μεγαλυτερη κα@@@λα(σορρυ)του κοσμου.θελω κ εγω να πληγωσω καποιους ανθρωπους και να τους κανω κακο.μπορει να μην νιωσω καλα στο τελος και να χασω τον εαυτο μου και κατι τετοια που λεμε κατι τετοιες στιγμες αλλα δεν με νοιαζει.αφου λοιπον με λενε κακια και ακαρδη και στριμενη θα τους βγαλω ασπροπροσωπους,θα γινω,θα κοιταω μονο την παρτη μου και τιποτα αλλο θα με βλεπουν απο μακρια αλλα δεν θα με εχει κανενας.


Τουλάχιστον έχεις καποια αυτογνωσία. Όσο γιά το ότι θα γίνεις η μεγαλύτερη κα@@@λα του κόσμου, δεν το βλέπω. Αλλά πάλι αν επιμένεις έχω σπίτι κάτι καλά μαχαίρια που σφάζουν σαν ξυράφι αν θέλεις σου δανείζω κανένα, εγώ πάντα κυκλοφοράω με ένα επάνω μου γιά παν ενδεχόμενον, αχρείαστο να είναι διότι έχει αυξηθεί και η εγκληματικότητα. 
Αλλά ας σοβαρευτούμε και κακό να κάνεις σε κάποιους δεν πρόκειται να νοιώσεις καλά με αυτό μάλλον θα χειροτερέψεις την κατάστασή σου.
Πάνω στην μεγάλη μου κατάθλιψη είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ να εκδικηθώ κάποιους και μάλιστα σκληρά, αλλά μετά το ξανασκέφτηκα και είπα το θέμα δεν είναι να εκδικηθώ κάποιους αλλά να νοιώσω εγώ καλά και να χαρώ στην ζωή μου και αυτοί να πάνε να κουμπουριαστούν όλοι, και σίγουρα ότι και να γίνει δεν θέλω επ'ουδενί να τους δώσω την χαρά να με δουν τέζα, όχι αυτό δεν θα το φάνε τουλάχιστον με δική μου υπαιτιότητα. Καταλαβαίνεις; Γιά κατάλαβε τί σου λέω.

----------


## toosensible

> ηλιθιος,ασημαντος,σπαστικο ς,κακος και αχρηστος ανθρωπος του κοσμου.ενα σκουπιδι που δεν εχει καρδια ουτε ψυχη ουτε αισθηματα και δεν αξιζει τιποτα και δεν ειναι αξιο για τιποτα 
> ειμαι 24
> αχρηστη γιατι δεν εχω κανει τιποτα στη ζωη μου,δεν σπουδασα δεν εχω παρει καποιο διπλωμα τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα.και ναι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το παν αυτα αλλα με εχουν υποτιμησει πολλοι γ αυτο το λογο
> 
> δεν αξιζω τιποτα γιατι μου το χουν δειξει.
> .


αν σε βοηθαει εγω εχω σπουδασει εχω φαει τα χρονια μου στα θρανια και συνεχιζω να διαβαζω γιατι η επιστημη συνεχως εξελισεται.
ομως και μενα με υποτιμανε
ισως με την λογικη οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια.
τραβανε ζορι που ενα ατομο σαν και μενα καταφερε πραγματα στη ζωη του.
και γενικως ο κοσμος προσπαθει να υποτιμα τον αλλο για να κρυβει τα δικα του κομπλεξ και τα δικα του μειον.
Μηπως αξιζεις πολλα περισσοτερα απο οτι νομιζεις;
σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις γιατι κι εγω εχω υπαρξει στη κατασταση σου.

----------


## ioannis2

> αν σε βοηθαει εγω εχω σπουδασει εχω φαει τα χρονια μου στα θρανια και συνεχιζω να διαβαζω γιατι η επιστημη συνεχως εξελισεται.
> ομως και μενα με υποτιμανε
> ισως με την λογικη οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια.
> τραβανε ζορι που ενα ατομο σαν και μενα καταφερε πραγματα στη ζωη του.
> και γενικως ο κοσμος προσπαθει να υποτιμα τον αλλο για να κρυβει τα δικα του κομπλεξ και τα δικα του μειον.
> Μηπως αξιζεις πολλα περισσοτερα απο οτι νομιζεις;
> σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις γιατι κι εγω εχω υπαρξει στη κατασταση σου.


πολύ καλά τα λες!!! το χειρότερο είναι να τους πιστέψει κανεις και να βρεθει έτσι να κανει πραγματα κατωτερα απ αυτα που του αξιζουν επειδη αποδεχτηκε την υποτίμηση. Θέλει να μαθουμε να μαστε ανεπηρεστοι, να τους γραφουμε κανονικα.

----------


## aleg

δεν αντεχω αλλο.ημουν μια χαρα τοσες μερες, ειχα παρει τα πανω μου αλλα σημερα με εχει πιασει παλι.δεν βρισκω νοημα να ζω αντιθετα βρισκω νοημα να πεθανω.κουραστηκα πολυ αληθεια δεν μπορωβαρεθηκα ολοι να προχωρανε μια χαρα την ζωη τους κ εγω να μην μπορω.αυτη την σιγμη με εχει πιασει τρελα.και να πεθανω δεν θα ταρακουνηθει κανενας.κανενασ δεν θα τρεξει να με σωσει.θα αδιαφορησουν ολοι.τι να κανωδεν μπορω.αληθεια τοσεσ μερες ημοθν καλα και σκεφτομουν τι ηλιθια ειμαι που ηθελα να πεθανω.αλλα τελικα δεν μπορω να σταθω στα ποδια μου ποναω τοσο πολυ και κανεις δεν με λυπαται.γιατι;ειναι αδικο για μενα γιατι;

----------


## aleg

η καρδια μου χτυπαει σαν τρελη και δεν μπορω να ανασανω

----------


## aleg

δεν πειραζει να ναι καλα ολοι.μονο μια επιθυμια εχω πλεον.οταν πεθανω να μην πατησει κανεις στην κηδεια μου,κανεις γιατι τ ορκιζομαι θα βρικολακιασω κ θα τους κυνηγησω.ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.αφου κανεις δεν μπορεσε να μου προσφερει τιποτα καλο δεν θελω να κλαινε ταχα μου πανω απο τον ταφο.μεχρι και τα λεφτα τησ κηδειασ μο εχω μαζεψει να μην επιβαρυνω κανεναν

----------


## πιεσμενη

aleg κοψ την γκρινια κ δες τα μηνυματα σου!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Gothly

aleg, κ να πεθάνεις δε θα λύσεις κάτι. ερχόμαστε .... φεύγουμε... τουλάχιστον ας ζήσουμε.προσπαθώντας. 
τι νόημα έχει να πεθάνουμε πιο νωρίς :\ αφού κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει το τέλος μας (μπορεί κ απρόβλεπτα).

----------


## aleg

και βεβαια θα λυσω κατι.θα αδειασω το κεφαλι μου

----------


## Gothly

μπορείς να το αδειάσεις και ζωντανή.. το έχεις σκεφτεί αυτό? έστω να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια και να μην τα παρατήσεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δεν πειραζει να ναι καλα ολοι.μονο μια επιθυμια εχω πλεον.οταν πεθανω να μην πατησει κανεις στην κηδεια μου,κανεις γιατι τ ορκιζομαι θα βρικολακιασω κ θα τους κυνηγησω.ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.αφου κανεις δεν μπορεσε να μου προσφερει τιποτα καλο δεν θελω να κλαινε ταχα μου πανω απο τον ταφο.μεχρι και τα λεφτα τησ κηδειασ μο εχω μαζεψει να μην επιβαρυνω κανεναν


ελεος αλεγκ........ :Smile:

----------


## John11

> αχρηστη γιατι δεν εχω κανει τιποτα στη ζωη μου,δεν σπουδασα δεν εχω παρει καποιο διπλωμα τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα.και ναι ξερω οτι δεν ειναι το παν αυτα *αλλα με εχουν υποτιμησει πολλοι γ αυτο το λογο*
> ασημαντη και σπαστικια και κακια ειμαι γιατι μου το χουν πει πολλοι ανθρωποι,φιλοι γκομενοι απλοι γνωστοι.ναι ξερω πρεπει να μην τους δινω σημασια γιατι μορει αυτοι να μην αξιζουν εμενα αλλα ειναι τοσοι πολλοι που τελικα σκεφτομαι οτι δεν μπορει να χουν αδικο οι πολλοι κ εγω δικιο.
> δεν αξιζω τιποτα γιατι μου το χουν δειξει.


Κάνεις λάθος. Σε αυτά και παρόμοια θέματα συνήθως οι πολλοί είναι αυτοί που κάνουν λάθος. Θα σου το εξηγήσω. Ας πάρουμε τον Αινστάιν. Η βιογραφία του από εδώ http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=79 .
Σημειώνω μέρος από αυτά που θέλω να πω:

Ο Άλμπερτ Αϊνστάιν (Albert Einstein, τονισμός στα Γερμανικά: Άλμπερτ Άινσταϊν), που από πολλούς θεωρείται ως ο μεγαλύτερος φυσικός του 20ου αιώνα, γεννήθηκε στην Ουλμ (Ulm) της Γερμανίας στις 14 Μαρτίου του 1879. Ήταν Γερμανός την καταγωγή και Εβραίος, *αλλά δεν ένιωθε ούτε Γερμανός*, εξ’ αιτίας του μιλιταριστικού της πνεύματος, *αλλά ούτε και φανατικός Εβραίος*, εξ’ αιτίας της άρνησης του να πιστέψει την εικόνα του Θεού όπως τον περιέγραφαν τα κείμενα της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης. Το 1880 η οικογένειά του εγκαταστάθηκε στο Μόναχο όπου ο πατέρας του, Χέρμαν Αϊνστάιν και ο θείος του Γιάκομπο Αϊνστάιν άνοιξαν ένα μικρό ηλεκτρομηχανολογικό εργαστήριο. Στο Μόναχο ο Άλμπερτ πέρασε τα παιδικά του χρόνια και εκεί έμαθε τα πρώτα γράμματα σε πολύ αυστηρά σχολεία. Η σχεδόν στρατιωτική πειθαρχία της γερμανικής παιδείας του 19ου αιώνα δεν ταίριαζε φαίνεται στον φιλελεύθερο χαρακτήρα του, *γεγονός που καθρεφτίζεται στο ότι δεν έδειξε καμία ιδιαίτερη επίδοση στο Λύκειο*. Παράλληλα με τις άλλες σπουδές του και με την αυταρχική επιμονή της μητέρας του, ο Αϊνστάιν σπούδασε μουσική και παρ’ ότι έπαιζε μόνο για ξεκούραση έγινε ένας ολοκληρωμένος βιολιστής.

Από μικρός ο Αϊνστάιν *ήταν περίεργο παιδί*. *Απαντούσε πάντα με καθυστέρηση, γεγονός που ανησύχησε τους γονείς του μήπως είχε διανοητικό πρόβλημα*. Σε ηλικία *10 ετών αποφάσισε ότι το σχολείο δεν του πρόσφερε τίποτε και μπήκε σε ένα πρόγραμμα αυτοεπιμόρφωσης στο σπίτι*, (συμπλήρωση δική μου, στην ουσία τον έδιωξαν από το σχολείο σαν ανίκανο για μάθηση) όπου διάβασε όσο περισσότερα μπορούσε για τις επιστήμες και τη φιλοσοφία.
Στα παιδικά του χρόνια δύο άνθρωποι επέδρασαν σημαντικά στη διαμόρφωση της σκέψης του Άλμπερτ. Ο θείος του Γιάκομπ που τον ενέπνευσε αποκαλύπτοντάς του όλη τη γοητεία των Μαθηματικών και ο θείος του Σέζαρ Κωχ που του εμφύτευσε μια, αδηφάγα μπορεί να πει κανείς, περιέργεια για την επιστήμη.
Από μικρός ο Αϊνστάιν ασχολήθηκε με τη φυσική. Ο θείος του είχε ένα εργοστάσιο κατασκευής δυναμό, λαμπτήρων, βολταϊκών τόξων και τηλεφώνων. Αυτά τα πράγματα ήταν υψηλή τεχνολογία τότε. Έτσι καθημερινά γινόταν συζήτηση για την επιστήμη στο σπίτι του και το σχετικό ενδιαφέρον του μικρού Αϊνστάιν για τη φυσική προέκυψε φυσιολογικά. Ο ίδιος έγραφε ότι σε ηλικία τεσσάρων ή πέντε ετών του χάρισαν μια πυξίδα. Η ικανότητα της βελόνας να δείχνει πάντα προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση τραβηγμένη από μια αόρατη δύναμη τον έπεισε ότι έπρεπε να υπάρχει «κάτι πίσω από τα πράγματα, κάτι βαθιά κρυμμένο».

Σε ηλικία δώδεκα ετών διάβασε ένα βιβλίο για την ευκλείδειο επιπεδομετρία. Του έκανε τόσο μεγάλη εντύπωση ο ευκλείδειος τρόπος σκέψης, που ονόμαζε το βιβλίο αυτό «ιερό». Παιδί ακόμη θεώρησε την επιστήμη «ένα μεγάλο, αιώνιο γρίφο», στη μελέτη του οποίου άξιζε να αφιερωθεί για να βρει την «εσωτερική του ελευθερία και ασφάλεια».
Ο Αϊνστάιν ήταν ευφυής, *αλλά τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο σε σχέση με άλλους ευφυείς συνομήλικους του*. Παρά τα όσα λέγονται, ήταν καλός μαθητής στο σχολείο και πήρε το απολυτήριο του με καλό βαθμό. *Μισούσε όμως το σχολείο* στο οποίο πήγαινε στο Μόναχο, διότι εκεί η επιτυχία βασιζόταν μόνο στην αποστήθιση και στην υπακοή στην καθηγητική αυθεντία. Η πραγματική μελέτη γινόταν στο σπίτι, με βιβλία σχετικά με τα μαθηματικά, τη φυσική και τη φιλοσοφία. «*Ο Αϊνστάιν δεν πρόκειται να προκόψει στη ζωή του*» είχε πει ο δρ. Ζόσεφ Ντέγκενχαρτ, καθηγητής του στην έβδομη τάξη του γυμνασίου. (Συμπλήρωση δική μου, αν αναφέρεται αυτό σε μια περιληπτική βιογραφία, καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν θα ήταν ο μόνος που το είπε ή το σκέφτηκε!)

Στα δώδεκά του χρόνια ο Αϊνστάιν αποφάσισε να αφιερωθεί στην επίλυση του γρίφου που λέγεται «σύμπαν». Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, στα 15 χρόνια του, *με πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς στην Ιστορία, τη Γεωγραφία και τις ξένες γλώσσες, εγκατέλειψε το σχολείο του, χωρίς να πάρει απολυτήριο*, παραιτήθηκε από τη γερμανική υπηκοότητα, διέκοψε κάθε σχέση με την εβραϊκή κοινότητα (σε ηλικία 16 ετών έβαλε τον πατέρα του να τον δηλώσει στις αρχές ως «χωρίς θρήσκευμα» και για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του προσπάθησε να κρατήσει αποστάσεις από οργανωμένες θρησκευτικές δραστηριότητες και ομάδες. Ο Αϊνστάιν δημιούργησε τη δική του θρησκευτικότητα, με τον ίδιο τρόπο και για τον ίδιο λόγο που δημιούργησε τη «δική του επιστήμη») και πήγε στο Μιλάνο να συναντήσει την οικογένειά του, που πρόσφατα είχε μεταναστεύσει, γιατί οι δουλειές του πατέρα του δεν πήγαιναν καλά.

*Μετά από 1-2 χρόνια απραξίας* σκέφτηκε να δώσει εξετάσεις στο Πολυτεχνείο της Ζυρίχης, *ως αυτοδίδακτος χωρίς απολυτήριο Λυκείου*. *Η προσπάθεια αυτή απέτυχε* και κάποιος καθηγητής τού συνέστησε να παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα Λυκείου στο Aarau. Εκεί παρακολούθησε στα έτη 1895 – 1896 την τρίτη και τέταρτη τάξη (για μαθητές 18 και 19 ετών)! Τελικά, μετά την ολοκλήρωση των σχολικών μαθημάτων, γράφτηκε ο Αϊνστάιν το 1896 στο Πολυτεχνείο της Ζυρίχης για να σπουδάσει εκπαιδευτικός τεχνικής επαγγελματικής σχολής, όπου ολοκλήρωσε επιτυχώς τέσσερα χρόνια σπουδών στη Φυσική.

Τα πρώτα χρόνια του 20ού αιώνα δεν έδειχναν καθόλου ότι ο Αϊνστάιν επρόκειτο να γίνει ο επιστήμων που θα άφηνε ανεξίτηλη τη σφραγίδα του σε αυτόν. *Παρά την πληθώρα αιτήσεων που απέστειλε σε διάφορα πανεπιστήμια, δεν έβρισκε δουλειά*. Αντίθετα, τρεις από τους φίλους του και συμφοιτητές του είχαν αρχίσει ήδη να εργάζονται ως βοηθοί στο ΕΤΗ.
Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών του βρήκε ο Αϊνστάιν μία θέση ως βοηθητικός δάσκαλος στο Winterthur, *απολύθηκε όμως μετά από λίγο, λόγω ανεπάρκειας*. Ο ίδιος έλεγε στους γνωστούς του «Με προσέλαβαν ως βοηθητικό δάσκαλο και περίμεναν ένα Σωκράτη». Ο πατέρας ενός συμμαθητή του τον συνέστησε κάποια στιγμή στο διευθυντή του ελβετικού γραφείου ευρεσιτεχνιών στη Βέρνη. Δουλειά του ήταν να ετοιμάζει τα έγγραφα αναγνωρίσεως των ευρεσιτεχνιών και για το σκοπό αυτό έπρεπε να περιγράφει σ’ αυτά κάθε εφεύρεση σύντομα, κατανοητά και περιεκτικά. Οι ίδιοι οι εφευρέτες δεν ήταν συνήθως σε θέση να περιγράψουν την εφεύρεσή τους. Εδώ αναδείχθηκε μια ικανότητα του Αϊνστάιν, να εμβαθύνει σε ξένες ιδέες και να αναγνωρίζει την ουσία μιας διαδικασίας ή ενός μηχανισμού, εντοπίζοντας ταυτόχρονα τυχόν σφάλματα. Ο ίδιος εξομολογήθηκε αργότερα ότι αυτή η δουλειά τον είχε συναρπάσει και αποτελούσε και το χόμπυ του, αντί να δημοσιεύει σε περιοδικά απανωτά επιστημονικές εργασίες χωρίς ενδιαφέρον. Πρόκειται για μια από τις παραγωγικότερες και πλέον αξιοθαύμαστες περιόδους της ζωής του Αϊνστάιν. Μακριά από την επιστημονική κοινότητα και χωρίς τα οφέλη που θα μπορούσε να επιφέρει η επικοινωνία με συναδέλφους του, συνέγραψε μια πληθώρα επιστημονικών άρθρων στο πεδίο της θεωρητικής φυσικής.

Mε αυτά που γράφω, δεν θέλω να σου πω προσπάθησε. Θέλω να σου πω ότι η κοινωνία είναι έτσι φτιαγμένη που οι μαλάκες είναι οι περισσότεροι. Αυτό σου λέω μόνο να να δεις. Συμβαίνει εδώ και εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες χρόνια. (Σημείωση το μαλάκες δεν είναι βρισιά, το αναφέρω σαν περιληπτική περιγραφή, σαν άθροισμα συμπεριφοράς). 
Παράκληση, αν δεν κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω πες μου να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς. Αν πάλι κατάλαβες θα αισθανθείς διαφορετικά. Όχι απαραίτητα καλύτερα, αλλά διαφορετικά. Αν δεν αισθανθείς έστω λίγο διαφορετικά σημαίνει ότι δεν κατάλαβες (ή ότι λέω ανοησίες).

----------


## John11

> ελεος αλεγκ........


Kαλά σου λεει η Δώρα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...-μας/page5 . Άστο το ρημάδι και πήγαινε και λίγο τουαλέτα...

----------


## Idella

John11,
θα παρακαλούσα να σεβαστούμε το θέμα του/της aleg.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Kαλά σου λεει η Δώρα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...-μας/page5 . Άστο το ρημάδι και πήγαινε και λίγο τουαλέτα...


...αν δεν παρασυρόσουν από την εμπάθεια σου, θα έβλεπες πως στο τελος του ποστ μου είχα χαμογελάκι που σημαίνει πως το έγαρψα με συμπάθεια για την κατασταση του αλεγκ και χαριτωλογούσα.

Το σταματάω εδώ για να μη γίνει και αυτό το θέμα @@.

----------


## John11

> John11,
> θα παρακαλούσα να σεβαστούμε το θέμα του/της aleg.
> Ευχαριστώ


Aκριβώς το αντίθετο έκανα, υπάρχει απόλυτος σεβασμός. Δεν ήταν θέμα διαπληκτισμού με Θεοφανία. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις και την απάντησή μου εδώ: http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...568#post298568 (τρίτο post).
Γιατί το "ελεος αλεγκ........" φοβάμαι είναι που δεν έχει σεβασμό. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος.




> .


Η απάντησή σου έχει σβηστεί από τη διαχείρηση και προφανώς δεν μου επιτρέπεται να σχολιάσω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Η απάντησή σου έχει σβηστεί από τη διαχείρηση και προφανώς δεν μου επιτρέπεται να σχολιάσω.


..δεν σβήστηκε, έκανα ένα λάθος στο κοουτ.
Η απαντηση μου είναι αυτή:

_
...αν δεν παρασυρόσουν από την εμπάθεια σου, θα έβλεπες πως στο τελος του ποστ μου είχα χαμογελάκι που σημαίνει πως το έγαρψα με συμπάθεια για την κατασταση του αλεγκ και χαριτωλογούσα.

Το σταματάω εδώ για να μη γίνει και αυτό το θέμα @@._

----------


## Makis15n

> η καρδια μου χτυπαει σαν τρελη και δεν μπορω να ανασανω


Ρε παιδάκι μου δεν ακούς κιόλας αυτό που γράφεις δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από κρίση πανικού, τις έχω περάσει γιά μήνες. Κάποτε σταματάνε και ηρεμείς. Βάλε μπροστά το μυαλουδάκι σου και κατάλαβε όλα αυτά που γράφεις τα έχουν περάσει κι άλλοι είναι οδυνηρά σίγουρα αλλά περνάνε. Εγώ ξέρεις πως τις αντιμετώπισα μίλαγα με κάποιον στο σπίτι γιά την κρίση και κατόπιν άλλαζα θέμα το ξέχναγα και πέρναγε.
Δεν άκουγα μουσική ή δεν έβλεπα ταινίες που με συγκινούσαν αλλά έβλεπα συνεχώς κωμωδίες ώστε με το γέλιο σιγά σιγά άλλαζα διάθεση και μετά από κάνα μήνα ηρέμησα πιό σταθερά, ξανάπεφτα αλλά πιό αραιά μέχρι που σταμάτησαν εντελώς.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το μηνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## kalopisti

εγω παντως στους ανθρωπους που θελουν να πεθανουν εχω να προτεινω το εξης: πριν το κανετε αυτο,μην αφησετε τη ζωη σας να παει εντελως χαμενη και καντε ενα καλο για την ανθρωποτητα... παρτε κ εναν πολιτικο μαζι σας!! σκεψου πως θα φας καποιον πραγματικα αχρηστο που κανει κ τις ζωες των υπολοιπων μας μιζερες.... εκει θα σε παραδεχτουμε ολοι οι υπολοιποι δειλοι που θελουμε να το κανουμε κ δεν το τολμουμε... αυτος ειναι ενας καλος στοχος για να εχει κανεις σε αυτη τη ζωη

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εγω παντως στους ανθρωπους που θελουν να πεθανουν εχω να προτεινω το εξης: πριν το κανετε αυτο,μην αφησετε τη ζωη σας να παει εντελως χαμενη και καντε ενα καλο για την ανθρωποτητα... παρτε κ εναν πολιτικο μαζι σας!! σκεψου πως θα φας καποιον πραγματικα αχρηστο που κανει κ τις ζωες των υπολοιπων μας μιζερες.... εκει θα σε παραδεχτουμε ολοι οι υπολοιποι δειλοι που θελουμε να το κανουμε κ δεν το τολμουμε... αυτος ειναι ενας καλος στοχος για να εχει κανεις σε αυτη τη ζωη


λολλλ...χαχααχα!

Εχω διαβάσει άπειρες απαντήσεις σε άτομα που είναι χάλια ψυχολογικά και θέλουν να φύγουν από τη ζωή, αλλά ......ρισπέκτ....ήταν ότι καλύτερο!

----------


## γιώτα2

τζιχαντ αλα ελληνικα;

----------


## kalopisti

Βασικα άλλοι είναι αυτοι που πρεπει να πεθανουν και οχι οι νεοι και αδημιουργητοι ανθρωποι.. οι δυναστες με τον μανδυα του προστατη που θελουν να δημιουργουν μιζερους και καταθλιπτικους ανθρωπους γυρω τους για να τους εξουσιαζουν.. η μονη απαντηση στους απανταχου δυναστες - και αναφερομαι σε καθε ανθρωπο που θελει να επιβαλλει την αθλια παρτουλα του σε βαρος του πιο νεου, του πιο αδυναμου - ειναι η αντεπιθεση.. 

το πρωτο βημα για την αντεπιθεση ειναι η αναζητηση των καταλληλων συμμαχων και εδω εχεις βρει τους online συμμαχους σου .. τωρα ψαξε να βρεις και τους real time ανθρωπους που θα σε εμπνευσουν να απομυθοποιησεις τα ανθρωπακια που θελουν να σου επιβαλλονται..

----------


## Simply

> τοτε θελω κ εγω να γινω αναισθητη.πως τα καταφερνουν αυτοι;


Ρε συ aleg βλέπω ότι γνωρίζεις πάρα πολά και μάλλον εσύ μπορείς να προσφέρεις
ψυχολογική υποστήριξη σε εμάς πολύ καλύτερα από εμείς σε εσένα οπότε σε 
χρειαζόμαστε είσαι πολύτιμη!!!

----------


## pngts

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


...συγνώμη...αυτό ειναι ερώτηση?

----------


## pngts

ναι,ετσι για να εχουμε και λιγο χιουμορ γιατι αλλιως δεν βγαινει θεοφανια μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> ναι,ετσι για να εχουμε και λιγο χιουμορ γιατι αλλιως δεν βγαινει θεοφανια μου.


..όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είχε και πολύ πλάκα, αλλά ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ γιατί αυτή η κουβέντα δεν θα ωφελήσει κανένα...

----------

